# A Study of Teen Female Sexualization on Primetime TV



## chanel

> According to a new study conducted by the Parents Television Council (PTC), Hollywood  is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.
> 
> PTCs report, entitled New Target: A Study of Teen Female Sexualization on Primetime TV is based on a content analysis drawn from the 25 most popular shows in the 12-17 demographic throughout the 2009-2010 television season.
> 
> The results from this report show Tinseltowns eagerness to not only objectify and fetishize young girls, but to sexualize them in such a way that *real teens are led to believe their sole value comes from their sexuality,*" said PTC President Tim Winter. "This report is less about the shocking numbers that detail the sickness of early sexualization in our entertainment culture and more about the generation of young girls who are being told how society expects them to behave."
> 
> 
> Read more: Prime Time TV 'Objectifies and Fetishizes' Underage Girls, Study Says - FoxNews.com



Is this true?  And if so, what can be done?


----------



## strollingbones

this has been going on forever.....daytime tv...esp soaps had far more sex in them than prime time tv.....prime time is just catching up...brooke shields was one of the first young stars to be used in this manner....pretty baby (?) and blue lagoon.
remember brad pitt kissing the child in 'dairy of a vampire'?  tv use to have modest dress codes....barbara eden in 'i dream of jeannie' caused an uproar showing her naval.

what can be done about it?  nothing.  the horse left the barn a long time ago.


----------



## editec

> Hollywood is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.


 
Love the way they couch this in such a way to make it sound so much worse than it really is.

Not the carefully vague use of the term "underage female characters"

And what do they mean when they say "sexual situations" 

Do we even know? Could it include every time a boy or girl on TV is flirting, dating, kissing and so forth> I suspect that's what they're talking about because I don't recall much on TV showing teens *screwing* do YOU?

So this is, I think, much ado about nothing

When you were kids what was the most important thing on your mind? 

The boy girl thing, right?

So honestly, now, what do you expect shows about teenagers to be about?

Canning food and praying to Jesus?!?

*Kids want stories about things kids care about.*

Teenagers are homonally predisposed to obsess about the dating, tye boy/girl and finding their way in their social scene.

That's hardly "sexualizing kids"

*God sexualized kids a long long ling time ago, folks.*


----------



## chanel

You're probably right.  I read a great book a few years ago called "Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls" which advised parents and teachers to remind teen girls essentially that "beauty fades and dumb is forever" (read that too - lol).  It's up to responsible adults to provide a counter offensive to the media messages.  It's sad how our values have gotten so effed up. Girls have it tough these days.

I recommend that book highly to anyone raising daughters.


----------



## IanC

who knows what can be done? no one.

my parents were authoritarian conservatives who tried to tell me what to think and I turned out to be a disinterested dirty hippie. I refused to tell my kids what to think but pointed out consequences and asked them what they thought was right and what made sense and they turned into articulate, moral and motivated conservatives. its a mystery to me.

of course not having cable until they were teenagers might have had an impact.


----------



## chanel

Wow.  No cable?  You child abuser!!!! 

Interestingly, in spite of all the mixed messages, females are doing better is school.  We must be doing something right.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
And I am not talking about TV...real life.

How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16. 
Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!


----------



## IanC

chanel said:


> Wow.  No cable?  You child abuser!!!!
> 
> Interestingly, in spite of all the mixed messages, females are doing better is school.  We must be doing something right.



we still wouldnt have it except that it came with the internet. the weird part is that I watch way more TV than my kids. my loss


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> this has been going on forever.....daytime tv...esp soaps had far more sex in them than prime time tv.....prime time is just catching up...brooke shields was one of the first young stars to be used in this manner....pretty baby (?) and blue lagoon.
> remember brad pitt kissing the child in 'dairy of a vampire'?  tv use to have modest dress codes....barbara eden in 'i dream of jeannie' caused an uproar showing her naval.
> 
> what can be done about it?  nothing.  the horse left the barn a long time ago.



Um....Brad Pitt played a VAMPIRE that ate rats in _Diary of a Vampire_. Not your average American male, SB.......

Anyway the thread is specifically about _Teen Female Exploitation_ on PRIMETIME TV. Not in R-rated films where you're supposed to know that Brooke Shields is playing the character of a child prostitute in _Pretty Baby_, and that child prostitution is, and has been, in practice since the beginning of the World's Oldest Profession.

I don't watch much Primetime TV but wonder about the quote:

"The results from this report show Tinseltowns eagerness to not only objectify and fetishize young girls, but to sexualize them in such a way that real teens are led to believe their sole value comes from their sexuality," 

WTF is he talking about? 

"Sexualize them in such a way?" ...... What "way" is that? And is PTC President Tim Winter arguing that many real teens would not believe "their sole value comes from their sexuality," without primetime TV? Hell, there's people all over the fucking planet who don't even have electricity and they are objectifying and fetishizing young girls.


----------



## chanel

My son date a girl throughout high school who was not permitted to watch TV during the school year.  (She was #1 in her class).   He brought over "Lost the first season" and the whole family got addicted.  Now they watch all the time.  They called "Lost" the gateway drug to TV addiction.  Good thing it ended.  lol

He's going to college to be a TV writer.  I guess it was Karma they broke up.


----------



## Truthmatters

iamwhatiseem said:


> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!



Here is an example of where the problem originates.


You personal reaction to a female on the street.


You looked at them like a piece of ass and felt a little guilty and blamed the girls dad for not following her arround.


Stop treating the women you see as a potential piece of ass no matter what their ages.


Want to know why TV does this , look in the mirror.

Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.

To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.


When we teach our girls to USE this power because there is no fighting it then you call then bitches.

This is why being a bitch is a new value to women.

If I be a bitch and piss you off you stop looking at me like you are about to rape me.


Men need to act like they can control their dicks and quit blaming it on what someone looks like.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Truthmatters said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of where the problem originates.
> 
> 
> You personal reaction to a female on the street.
> 
> 
> You looked at them like a piece of ass and felt a little guilty and blamed the girls dad for not following her arround.
> 
> 
> Stop treating the women you see as a potential piece of ass no matter what their ages.
> 
> 
> Want to know why TV does this , look in the mirror.
> 
> Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.
> 
> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.
> 
> 
> When we teach our girls to USE this power because there is no fighting it then you call then bitches.
> 
> This is why being a bitch is a new value to women.
> 
> If I be a bitch and piss you off you stop looking at me like you are about to rape me.
> 
> 
> Men need to act like they can control their dicks and quit blaming it on what someone looks like.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAA!
You done vomiting?
Yeah...let's try and remove about 5 million years of evolution and reverse the draw men have to a female body.
Good Luck with that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why not try to act like a civilized human being and quit making your fucking inability to control you lower brain obvious to the person on the street you are ogliing.


What many of you men dont realize is the women (yes even the little girls) are aware of what you are doing because you make asses out of yourself doing it.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.
> 
> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.



What is it like to be a moron in this culture, TM?


----------



## Truthmatters

And there you have it.

The level of respect men in the US show women.


You run arround with you nuts hanging our like thye are your GPS system.

We pretend not to see it.

You are actually thinking we dont see your brainlessness.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> The level of respect men in the US show women.



Could the level of disrespect you receive be proportional to your stupidity, and not have anything to do with your gender?


----------



## Truthmatters

go suck your own sack you fucking buzzing fly


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> go suck your own sack you fucking buzzing fly



It's hard to imagine why you don't get any respect, TM.


----------



## editec

iamwhatiseem said:


> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!


 
Mother nature made girls of 16 sexually attractive.

Blaming the fathers of these budding beauties for the fact that you or I are PROGRAMMED TO THINK THEY'RE SEXY make like ZERO sense.

And, FWIW.

BLAMING YOURSELF for seeing these beauties and recognizing their beauty makes no sense, either.

It's time for us to admit that teens are NOT children. 

Teens never were children, and no amount of social pressure is every going to change that fact.

100 years ago and for all time before that, too,  a 16 year old was a YOUNG WOMAN who was ready for marriage and motherhood.

That hasn't changed.

What has changed (and I think I approve) was that we now expect these YOUNG ADULTS to hold off on getting married and having children because people now need more time to get educated so they can be productive members of society.

But let's stop pretending that there's something wrong with us when we observe that beaufty young adults are beautiful young adults.

Pretending that they're children is simply nuts.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

editec said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother nature made girls of 16 sexually attractive.
> 
> Blaming the fathers of these budding beauties for the fact that you or I are PROGRAMMED TO THINK THEY'RE SEXY make like ZERO sense.
> 
> And, FWIW.
> 
> BLAMING YOURSELF for seeing these beauties and recognizing their beauty makes no sense, either.
> 
> It's time for us to admit that teens are NOT children.
> 
> Teens never were children, and no amount of social pressure is every going to change that fact.
> 
> 100 years ago and for all time before that, too,  a 16 year old was a YOUNG WOMAN who was ready for marriage and motherhood.
> 
> That hasn't changed.
> 
> What has changed (and I think I approve) was that we now expect these YOUNG ADULTS to hold off on getting married and having children because people now need more time to get educated so they can be productive members of society.
> 
> But let's stop pretending that there's something wrong with us when we observe that beaufty young adults are beautiful young adults.
> 
> Pretending that they're children is simply nuts.
Click to expand...


ummm...no.
15 is not a young adult. 15 is an older child.


----------



## Truthmatters

And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.

When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.

What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.


I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.


When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.

We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.


You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.

Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Truthmatters said:


> And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.
> 
> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.
> 
> What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.
> 
> 
> I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.
> 
> 
> When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.
> 
> We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.
> 
> 
> You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.
> 
> Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.



Hmm...something tells me you notice men looking at other woman.


----------



## Truthmatters

and there it is.

Some fucking guy trying to palce a sexual  value on me who he cant evern FUCKING SEE.


You are showing just what I am discussing.

That females only value to you is wether you would like to fuck them or not.


----------



## Truthmatters

Now note the female posters on here who post pictures of beautiful women who are NOT themselves.

They post these so you will think that they are beautiful and fuckable so you will like them for their sexiness.

I dont want  you to see me for good reason.

I want you to address my words without that value you seem to need.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Whatever TM.
I will apologize to no one for being a man. I am what I am, I have never had a problem with any woman in 45 years. 
Damn straight I look, and hopefully will always have the eyesight to continue to do so.
Most women are flattered.
Those that are not, are usually the type who belong to the men haters of America club...of which, you seem to be a chapter sponsor.


----------



## editec

iamwhatiseem said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother nature made girls of 16 sexually attractive.
> 
> Blaming the fathers of these budding beauties for the fact that you or I are PROGRAMMED TO THINK THEY'RE SEXY make like ZERO sense.
> 
> And, FWIW.
> 
> BLAMING YOURSELF for seeing these beauties and recognizing their beauty makes no sense, either.
> 
> It's time for us to admit that teens are NOT children.
> 
> Teens never were children, and no amount of social pressure is every going to change that fact.
> 
> 100 years ago and for all time before that, too, a 16 year old was a YOUNG WOMAN who was ready for marriage and motherhood.
> 
> That hasn't changed.
> 
> What has changed (and I think I approve) was that we now expect these YOUNG ADULTS to hold off on getting married and having children because people now need more time to get educated so they can be productive members of society.
> 
> But let's stop pretending that there's something wrong with us when we observe that beaufty young adults are beautiful young adults.
> 
> Pretending that they're children is simply nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm...no.
> 15 is not a young adult. 15 is an older child.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah? You think?

Here's a clue from mother nature.

Children* cannot* reproduce.

Adults can.

Hey, don't blame me, blame mother nature.


----------



## Truthmatters

Yes teens are designed to have babies.

In a world where people only lived until a little after 40 they had to pop them babies fast.

Now we are (rightly so) a society that needs to postpone birth to make the right life decisions for our progeny to have an edge.


Men can either join the NEW reality or stay in their cave man mindset and make these girls feel like meat at the market.

Some dont want to control themselves.

That is their fault and not the girls fault or her fathers.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed.  TM, you take things way too seriously; lighten up and get over yourself.


----------



## Truthmatters

We live in a world of rape you fool.

Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.

You do realize women are raped every day right?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

editec said:


> Yeah? You think?
> 
> Here's a clue from mother nature.
> 
> Children* cannot* reproduce.
> 
> Adults can.
> 
> Hey, don't blame me, blame mother nature.



Girls under 18 (at least) and especially girls 16 and under do not have the mental faculties to deal with sexuality and older males. Their frontal lobe area is not developed, and therefore they are physically unable to make judgements based on future outcome. 
As a developed society we understand this, and know that a 15 year old girl is deeply impressionable and looks up to older males...and virtually every single girl has had a sexual crush on one somewhere between 13 and 18.
It is incredibly dangerous and potentially causing life-long psychological damage to girls who end up being raped by an older man.
And yes it is rape. Any adult male who is at least 10 years older than the girl has any sexual relations with a teen girl is a f*ck. An absolute sick bastard who deserves to go to jail for years...first offense.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?



I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?  

If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.


----------



## Truthmatters

Then why do you defend the sexual harrassment of these girls on the street?


----------



## Truthmatters

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?
> 
> If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.
Click to expand...


Not in my experience.

If you ignore them they are alone in their game.

You are just so insecure that you see it as a compliment.

You are joining in their game and making them think its OK to harrass women on the street.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?
> 
> If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my experience.
> 
> If you ignore them they are alone in their game.
> 
> You are just so insecure that you see it as a compliment.
> 
> You are joining in their game and making them think its OK to harrass women on the street.
Click to expand...



If I were insecure, I'd just ignore them. . . . easy way out. 

When I join in their reindeer games, they stop; when you ignore them they continue.  Hmmmm . . . . .


----------



## Truthmatters

When you play tehir game you condone the game.

Why do you condone the harrassment of girls on the street?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?
> 
> If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my experience.
> 
> You are just so insecure that you see it as a compliment.
Click to expand...


Not sure how this got to cat calls.
I haven't made a cat call for probably 30 years.

How is it not a compliment for a woman to be admired by a man? 
As a guy on the occasion a woman made a flirtatious gesture...that is a good day...a real good day. Especially if she looks to be in her 30's...freakin awesome day. I imagine that is exactly how most women feel.

having said this...I have been married since 1989. I have not cheated, nor will i cheat on my wife.


----------



## Granny

Amazing.  I don't even know where to start.  I think Bones was right in her first post - whether it's the movie screen or the TV screen.  It's hard to limit the issue to just the TV screen.  This stuff has gone on for a long time - and how long did it take Brooke Shields to get past a lot of issues involving her mother's poor choices?

Look at all the "Pretty Baby" contests, the beautiful child contests - do these little ones really need their childhood tied up trotting from here, there and yon prancing around in these contests to fulfill the dreams of their mothers?  Did Jon-Benet Ramsey look like your typical 5 or 6 year old - or whatever her young age was?  Has anyone ever seen some of the "behind the scenes" films where some poor 3 year old was crying, irritated, tired or whatever and did not want to get out on that stage and perform?  It's child exploitation by parents - pure and simple.  It's a costly proposition but it's also a money making business and carried too far can cause all kinds of attitude problems and jealousy girl-to-girl.

Look at all these "celebrities" in Tinseltown - 90% of whom nobody's ever heard?  

When a sense of morality or self-respect is eroded away with the passage of time it becomes a situation of needing more and more to satisfy the mind and senses - and it all eventually becomes acceptable.

Sad commentary for our times.


----------



## Truthmatters

I dont need and dont want the admiration of some smuck on the street with a hard on.

14 year old girls shoudl be able to walk the street and NOT have some scumbag call her out on how perky her titties are.


You people pretend it is all "oh gosh you are pretty" comments.


The shit I have heard out of male mouths in my lifetime was NEVER fun when I am just lving my life and trying to move freely in society without worrying what some guy will do as a follow up to "Hot mama you sure have a nice rack".

It is NOT designed to make me feel valued and the asshole who says it inst sayin it for my benifit, its for the guys next to him who aree laughing their asses off.

Be real.


----------



## chanel

Where the hell do you live? The 1950's?


----------



## Truthmatters

Im 50+ and had someone cat call me a few months ago.

I used to get it all the time.

Its rarer now that I am old but from a distance they cant tell Im old.

I dress very boyishly too.

Jeans tees shirts and No they are NOT tight.


----------



## Granny

Truthmatters said:


> I dont need and dont want the admiration of some smuck on the street with a hard on.
> 
> 14 year old girls shoudl be able to walk the street and NOT have some scumbag call her out on how perky her titties are.
> 
> 
> You people pretend it is all "oh gosh you are pretty" comments.
> 
> 
> The shit I have heard out of male mouths in my lifetime was NEVER fun when I am just lving my life and trying to move freely in society without worrying what some guy will do as a follow up to "Hot mama you sure have a nice rack".
> 
> It is NOT designed to make me feel valued and the asshole who says it inst sayin it for my benifit, its for the guys next to him who aree laughing their asses off.
> 
> Be real.



I'm sorry - but judging from the anger you're displaying in your posts I'm left wondering what you were doing to attract all this negative behavior from so many men so much of the time.

I'm not sure if I ever had anyone give me a wolf whistle, but I've sure had a lot of men look me over - both black and white.  None of them ever approached me or said anything untoward or disparaging.  But I also carried myself like a lady and maybe that was the difference.


----------



## Truthmatters

So its my fault these assholes could not keep their fucking mouths shut?

Jesus you people just LOVE to be part of the problem huh?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> When you play tehir game you condone the game.
> 
> Why do you condone the harrassment of girls on the street?



When I play the game, THEY STOP; when you ignore them, THEY CONTINUE.  Why do you condone the harassment of girls on the street?




Truthmatters said:


> *Im 50+ and had someone cat call me a few months ago.*
> 
> I used to get it all the time.
> 
> Its rarer now that I am old but from a distance they cant tell Im old.
> 
> *I dress very boyishly too.
> 
> Jeans tees shirts and No they are NOT tight*.



From the immaturity of a majority of your posts, I'd have sworn you were under 25.

The gays have taken a shining to you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Granny said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need and dont want the admiration of some smuck on the street with a hard on.
> 
> 14 year old girls shoudl be able to walk the street and NOT have some scumbag call her out on how perky her titties are.
> 
> 
> You people pretend it is all "oh gosh you are pretty" comments.
> 
> 
> The shit I have heard out of male mouths in my lifetime was NEVER fun when I am just lving my life and trying to move freely in society without worrying what some guy will do as a follow up to "Hot mama you sure have a nice rack".
> 
> It is NOT designed to make me feel valued and the asshole who says it inst sayin it for my benifit, its for the guys next to him who aree laughing their asses off.
> 
> Be real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - but judging from the anger you're displaying in your posts I'm left wondering what you were doing to attract all this negative behavior from so many men so much of the time.
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever had anyone give me a wolf whistle, but I've sure had a lot of men look me over - both black and white.  None of them ever approached me or said anything untoward or disparaging.  But I also carried myself like a lady and maybe that was the difference.
Click to expand...


Excellent point.
It is how a woman carries herself that attracts positive attention or negative.
The sexiest a woman can possible be is in a simple sundress...50 times sexier than dressing slutty.


----------



## Truthmatters

I have always dressed in NON sexy jeans and shirts.

Listen to you people say its my fault some asshole could not keep his mouth shut.

I suppose you say rape victims ask for it too huh?


----------



## José

If our species' survival depended on embittered feminazis humanity would die out by sheer lack of reproduction.


----------



## Truthmatters

See what women feel and think mean nothing.

To you idiots the only important thing is fucking and reproduction.


I have NEVER pursued this type of treatment in any way.


I have gotten it anyway.


This isnt about me you fools go look at the OP.

This is how 14 year old girls are treated on the street.

Like they are hookers


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> *I have always dressed in NON sexy jeans and shirts.
> *
> Listen to you people say its my fault some asshole could not keep his mouth shut.
> 
> I suppose you say rape victims ask for it too huh?



How's that working out for you?  How's ignoring them working out for you?  

If you play the game well, you win.  But I don't expect you to get that.


----------



## Truthmatters

It works fine.

If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem


----------



## Truthmatters

Why do you people want 14 year old girls to be harrasses this way in public?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lawmakers probe street harassment of NYC women - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> It works fine.



And in my experience if you play the game they stop all the sooner.

What does that tell you?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Lawmakers probe street harassment of NYC women - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com





NANNY, NANNY, FOO FOO  strikes again.


----------



## Shadow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?
> 
> If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my experience.
> 
> You are just so insecure that you see it as a compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure how this got to cat calls.
> I haven't made a cat call for probably 30 years.
> 
> How is it not a compliment for a woman to be admired by a man?
> As a guy on the occasion a woman made a flirtatious gesture...that is a good day...a real good day. Especially if she looks to be in her 30's...freakin awesome day. I imagine that is exactly how most women feel.
> 
> having said this...I have been married since 1989. I have not cheated, nor will i cheat on my wife.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with admiring a pretty woman that you see on the street/Mall etc.  Many women actually do work hard at "looking good" and like being admired...probably even strive for that.  I think it is a little silly to just blame the man...when women play these little sexually flirty (usually harmless) games right along with them.


----------



## Modbert

Because if I want anyone determining what should and should not be on TV, it's the PTC. 

Here's a novel idea, instead of Big Government Nanny Social Conservatives trying to censor television, why not simply pay attention to what one's kids are watching on television? I mean, I'm no parent but I assume it's not impossible to monitor what your kids are watching if you care enough.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The solution is right in your living room: the remote control.


----------



## uscitizen

Remember the Beach movies?  Brittany spears? etc...

Lots of money to be made off of it as well.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Remember the Beach movies?  Brittany spears? etc...
> 
> Lots of money to be made off of it as well.



"Beach" Movies?

Were they "talkies," USC?


----------



## Truthmatters

Shadow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my experience.
> 
> You are just so insecure that you see it as a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this got to cat calls.
> I haven't made a cat call for probably 30 years.
> 
> How is it not a compliment for a woman to be admired by a man?
> As a guy on the occasion a woman made a flirtatious gesture...that is a good day...a real good day. Especially if she looks to be in her 30's...freakin awesome day. I imagine that is exactly how most women feel.
> 
> having said this...I have been married since 1989. I have not cheated, nor will i cheat on my wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with admiring a pretty woman that you see on the street/Mall etc.  Many women actually do work hard at "looking good" and like being admired...probably even strive for that.  I think it is a little silly to just blame the man...when women play these little sexually flirty (usually harmless) games right along with them.
Click to expand...


Which is just the point bub, The "woman" you are talking about may be a 14 year old girl.

Men think it is harmless and it is distrubing for many women and NOT HEALTHY for girls to be treated this way.

Now you may have some attetion starved women like the some who have posted in this thread PLAYING along with the game and you can blame them.

When I was 13 I looked 20. It runs in my family. OUR women are VERY curvey and have everything in the right place. I was ushered into womanhood by realizing I had to dress like a man if I didnt want to be treated like shit all day long. Luckily I was a tom boy anyway and liked the jeans and big tees I still wear. The only thing that would have covered all my lady lumps was a burka. Some feel women have so little offer the world they like the attention. I on the other hand wanted to be treated like I had a brain and a sense of humor. Some Men get this scary assed look in their eyes when they want to fuck you. I dont imagine you have ever been looked at like that by a man. The eyes go blank and you can see the brain go on hold. As a woman I realized I could take them for every dime they had when they displayed that look and that there was this other side to this coin. Their brains are on hold and they are in an animalistic state, some guys are not real nice people and you can not control which ones go brain dead when they look at you. I wear no makeup and have not since I was a early teen( tomboy so was a double plus for me) and have NEVER been into clothes.


Now you tell me how I deserved to be treated like this?

I wish for one week every time you went into public some guy started screaming at you that he wanted to fuck you becuase your ass looked so hot in your jeans.

You may change your mind as to wether it is harmless or not.


----------



## AVG-JOE

chanel said:


> According to a new study conducted by the Parents Television Council (PTC), Hollywood  is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.
> 
> PTCs report, entitled New Target: A Study of Teen Female Sexualization on Primetime TV is based on a content analysis drawn from the 25 most popular shows in the 12-17 demographic throughout the 2009-2010 television season.
> 
> The results from this report show Tinseltowns eagerness to not only objectify and fetishize young girls, but to sexualize them in such a way that *real teens are led to believe their sole value comes from their sexuality,*" said PTC President Tim Winter. "This report is less about the shocking numbers that detail the sickness of early sexualization in our entertainment culture and more about the generation of young girls who are being told how society expects them to behave."
> 
> 
> Read more: Prime Time TV 'Objectifies and Fetishizes' Underage Girls, Study Says - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?  And if so, what can be done?
Click to expand...


Just a semi-free market tryin' to give (sell) the people what the people want.  


"FREEDOM!!!"​
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf7muYYQkJQ[/ame]


----------



## jillian

chanel said:


> Wow.  No cable?  You child abuser!!!!
> 
> Interestingly, in spite of all the mixed messages, females are doing better is school.  We must be doing something right.



which should tell you that the basic premise of the PTC study -- that girls are told their only value is in their sexuality -- is inherently incorrect.

the way i see it, the PTC is essentially the TV version of what the PMRC was... people who run around and try to censor what we look at and listen to based on a "social conservative" agenda.


----------



## Truthmatters

And Note the people on the right who would prefer to attack the TV show but yet want women (including 14 year old girls) to just accept the treatment on the street by males who scream shit.


----------



## AVG-JOE

iamwhatiseem said:


> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!



The haze and fog of time do not yet obscure a fresh-faced sophomore in high school checking out the senior babes and thinking "Boobs.  These aren't girls they're women!!   NIIICCCCCEE!"

Now I meet young women who are sophomores in college and I think "Babies.  These girls are kids!!  What are you thinking?!?  CRRREEEEEPPY!"





Then I tip for the dance and ask her to send our waitress by.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of where the problem originates.
> 
> 
> You personal reaction to a female on the street.
> 
> 
> You looked at them like a piece of ass and felt a little guilty and blamed the girls dad for not following her arround.
> 
> 
> Stop treating the women you see as a potential piece of ass no matter what their ages.
> 
> 
> Want to know why TV does this , look in the mirror.
> 
> Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.
> 
> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.
> 
> 
> When we teach our girls to USE this power because there is no fighting it then you call then bitches.
> 
> This is why being a bitch is a new value to women.
> 
> If I be a bitch and piss you off you stop looking at me like you are about to rape me.
> 
> 
> Men need to act like they can control their dicks and quit blaming it on what someone looks like.
Click to expand...


See?!?  

If you people would just dress your hotties both young and old in burquas, you wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Truthmatters

Its what they are aiming at by telling women its there fault assholes cant control their mouths with their brains.

They seem to want to hold TV producers to a higher standard than themselves.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.



That explains a LOT about Brittany Spears and Paris Hilton's success.

Thank you for that useful post!


----------



## Truthmatters

how long were you female in this culture?


----------



## JBeukema

Would they make these shows if there weren't a market for it?

Chicken and egg?


----------



## JBeukema

on a related note:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Way-We-Never-Were-Nostalgia/dp/0465090974]Amazon.com: The Way We Never Were: American Families and the Nostalgia Trap (9780465090976): Stephanie Coontz: Books[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

iamwhatiseem said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother nature made girls of 16 sexually attractive.
> 
> Blaming the fathers of these budding beauties for the fact that you or I are PROGRAMMED TO THINK THEY'RE SEXY make like ZERO sense.
> 
> And, FWIW.
> 
> BLAMING YOURSELF for seeing these beauties and recognizing their beauty makes no sense, either.
> 
> It's time for us to admit that teens are NOT children.
> 
> Teens never were children, and no amount of social pressure is every going to change that fact.
> 
> 100 years ago and for all time before that, too,  a 16 year old was a YOUNG WOMAN who was ready for marriage and motherhood.
> 
> That hasn't changed.
> 
> What has changed (and I think I approve) was that we now expect these YOUNG ADULTS to hold off on getting married and having children because people now need more time to get educated so they can be productive members of society.
> 
> But let's stop pretending that there's something wrong with us when we observe that beaufty young adults are beautiful young adults.
> 
> Pretending that they're children is simply nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm...no.
> 15 is not a young adult. 15 is an older child.
Click to expand...

A very recent social change


----------



## JBeukema

editec said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother nature made girls of 16 sexually attractive.
> 
> Blaming the fathers of these budding beauties for the fact that you or I are PROGRAMMED TO THINK THEY'RE SEXY make like ZERO sense.
> 
> And, FWIW.
> 
> BLAMING YOURSELF for seeing these beauties and recognizing their beauty makes no sense, either.
> 
> It's time for us to admit that teens are NOT children.
> 
> Teens never were children, and no amount of social pressure is every going to change that fact.
> 
> 100 years ago and for all time before that, too, a 16 year old was a YOUNG WOMAN who was ready for marriage and motherhood.
> 
> That hasn't changed.
> 
> What has changed (and I think I approve) was that we now expect these YOUNG ADULTS to hold off on getting married and having children because people now need more time to get educated so they can be productive members of society.
> 
> But let's stop pretending that there's something wrong with us when we observe that beaufty young adults are beautiful young adults.
> 
> Pretending that they're children is simply nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...no.
> 15 is not a young adult. 15 is an older child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? You think?
> 
> Here's a clue from mother nature.
> 
> Children* cannot* reproduce.
> 
> Adults can.
> 
> Hey, don't blame me, blame mother nature.
Click to expand...




> The average age of menarche has declined over the last century but the  magnitude of the decline and the factors responsible remain subjects of  contention. The average age of menarche is 11.75 years.[1] It is about 12.5 years in the United States[2] and 13.06 ± 0.10 years in Iceland.[3]



Menarche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dilloduck

These poor girls. So weak and stupid that they are unable to protect themselves.


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?


Shakesville: Rape Culture 101


----------



## JBeukema

iamwhatiseem said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? You think?
> 
> Here's a clue from mother nature.
> 
> Children* cannot* reproduce.
> 
> Adults can.
> 
> Hey, don't blame me, blame mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls under 18 (at least) and especially girls 16 and under do not have the mental faculties to deal with sexuality and older males. Their frontal lobe area is not developed, and therefore they are physically unable to make judgements based on future outcome.
> As a developed society we understand this, and know that a 15 year old girl is deeply impressionable and looks up to older males...and virtually every single girl has had a sexual crush on one somewhere between 13 and 18.
> It is incredibly dangerous and potentially causing life-long psychological damage to girls who end up being raped by an older man.
> And yes it is rape. Any adult male who is at least 10 years older than the girl has any sexual relations with a teen girl is a f*ck. An absolute sick bastard who deserves to go to jail for years...first offense.
Click to expand...

Why would god make their bodies ready so many years before their brains?

A 16-year-old is mature enough to operate a 200+ lb deadly weapon, but not old enough to decide whom to have sex with?


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> Then why do you defend the sexual harrassment of these girls on the street?


Because she wasn't taught to play the neofeminist victim card?


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> See what women feel and think mean nothing.



Aren't you the one dismissing ZB when she chooses to not be a victim?


----------



## chanel

The problem today jb (from my perspective) is that girls are being sexualized younger, while at the same time, we've raised the age of adulthood to 27.  They are more mature physically but far less mature emotionally than when we were kids.  I guess the same could be said for boys too.   Just my two cents.


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem


She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.

You choose to be a victim.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman

JBeukema said:


> A 16-year-old is mature enough to operate a 200+ lb deadly weapon, but not old enough to decide whom to have sex with?



Because a car really cannot manipulate a 16 year old the way a much older man could.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman

chanel said:


> The problem today jb (from my perspective) is that girls are being sexualized younger, while at the same time, we've raised the age of adulthood to 27.  They are more mature physically but far less mature emotionally than when we were kids.  I guess the same could be said for boys too.   Just my two cents.



I think youre viewing your adolescence through clouded lenses.


----------



## geauxtohell

What should be done?  Nothing.  

What can be done?  Parents can police the television.


----------



## chanel

Really? I have two kids - 17 and 20 and I work in a high school. 

When I was a kid, I started babysitting at 12, working at 14, and drinking at 18. Bought our first house at 25. I'm just praying my own kid is out of college by then. Lol


----------



## Truthmatters

JBeukema said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
Click to expand...


She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.

Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.


Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.


----------



## chanel

Oh for Gods sakes! Stop your babbling. Cat calls have been around
forever and are not rape. And that is not the subject of this thread. You sound even more prudish than the authors of this report. Get help. Seriously.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why do you defend the harrassment of 14 year old girls on the street?


----------



## Bill O'Olberman

chanel said:


> Really? I have two kids - 17 and 20 and I work in a high school.
> 
> When I was a kid, I started babysitting at 12, working at 14, and drinking at 18. Bought our first house at 25. I'm just praying my own kid is out of college by then. Lol



I have no doubt that you have a good understanding of kids today but I still think you possibly overevaluate your maturity at 16. Or you well be right. I started working at 17 when I got my car and drinking at 18 when I got to college (never drank in high school because the football coach made us pledge not to drink or do drugs... and I actually didnt) However, a little over a year after I graduated college at 23, recently turned 24, I had to move back in with my parents for a bit in order to pay off all my students loans this winter and I work 2 pretty much dead end jobs. So in that respect you were way beyond me at this point.


----------



## chanel

Oh Bill - I was terribly stupid at 16 as well. I think the difference is that I was smart enough to know I was stupid.  Engaging in risky sexual behavior was not something I was mature enough to handle. We were taught to do things in a certain order. And marriage and house came before baby.  I may be old fashioned - but I'd give you the same advice. Good luck to you. In some ways, its way more difficult for young people today.


----------



## Shadow

Truthmatters said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this got to cat calls.
> I haven't made a cat call for probably 30 years.
> 
> How is it not a compliment for a woman to be admired by a man?
> As a guy on the occasion a woman made a flirtatious gesture...that is a good day...a real good day. Especially if she looks to be in her 30's...freakin awesome day. I imagine that is exactly how most women feel.
> 
> having said this...I have been married since 1989. I have not cheated, nor will i cheat on my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with admiring a pretty woman that you see on the street/Mall etc.  Many women actually do work hard at "looking good" and like being admired...probably even strive for that.  I think it is a little silly to just blame the man...when women play these little sexually flirty (usually harmless) games right along with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is just the point bub, The "woman" you are talking about may be a 14 year old girl.
> 
> Men think it is harmless and it is distrubing for many women and NOT HEALTHY for girls to be treated this way.
> 
> Now you may have some attetion starved women like the some who have posted in this thread PLAYING along with the game and you can blame them.
> 
> When I was 13 I looked 20. It runs in my family. OUR women are VERY curvey and have everything in the right place. I was ushered into womanhood by realizing I had to dress like a man if I didnt want to be treated like shit all day long. Luckily I was a tom boy anyway and liked the jeans and big tees I still wear. The only thing that would have covered all my lady lumps was a burka. Some feel women have so little offer the world they like the attention. I on the other hand wanted to be treated like I had a brain and a sense of humor. Some Men get this scary assed look in their eyes when they want to fuck you. I dont imagine you have ever been looked at like that by a man. The eyes go blank and you can see the brain go on hold. As a woman I realized I could take them for every dime they had when they displayed that look and that there was this other side to this coin. Their brains are on hold and they are in an animalistic state, some guys are not real nice people and you can not control which ones go brain dead when they look at you. I wear no makeup and have not since I was a early teen( tomboy so was a double plus for me) and have NEVER been into clothes.
> 
> 
> Now you tell me how I deserved to be treated like this?
> 
> I wish for one week every time you went into public some guy started screaming at you that he wanted to fuck you becuase your ass looked so hot in your jeans.
> 
> You may change your mind as to wether it is harmless or not.
Click to expand...


This sounds like over reacting to me.  You take a few cat calling men that hooted at you once, and then paint the whole gender as "potiential rapists".  I think you need to get a grip. 

Most men know their boundaries.  And do NOT act the way you describe.

How often does this really happen?? Seriously??  I have a very good looking 14 year old...who...believe it or not, I CAN take out in public once in awhile without her being drooled over or molested by older men....shocking...I know  

As it relates to the OP...

I agree that the entertainment industry does try to sexualize young kids (especially girls) way to soon,and that society does try to make them grow up a lot faster sexually today.  I'm not sure what can be done about it other than parent involvement. 

Hell...even the school system perpetuates this...My kids were learning about sex ed in grade school. Long before their bodies were even starting puberty.


----------



## chanel

Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> how long were you female in this culture?



Who, me?!?


The whole time.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?



Sure, things are bad, but things are better, eh?

Compare your life to the statistical average Jane born in France in 1660:  She most likely has barely enough to eat and her father thanks his god if she ugly and curses the devil for her beauty.

The king and his noblemen LIKED the pretty ones and since they controlled the military payroll, they called the shots.

Does Humanity draw no  for the progress *toward* a passing grade in "Plays well with others"??

Written history is ONLY 10,000 years old!


----------



## Shadow

chanel said:


> Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.



I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.

The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shadow said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
Click to expand...



Is our market place so clogged with favoritism that _designers_ are dictating what children wear and not the government?

I don't get it... are clothes produced and distributed cheaper that way?  Is that the marketplace compromise?  Super low prices with  selection?

Y'all should switch back to capitalism.  At least for the garment industry.


----------



## random3434

Shadow said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
Click to expand...


And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.

If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.

When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate. 

Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.
> 
> If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.
> 
> When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate.
> 
> Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.
Click to expand...


And you wear the shorts with "Juicy" embroidried across the butt?


----------



## thereisnospoon

chanel said:


> According to a new study conducted by the Parents Television Council (PTC), Hollywood  is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.
> 
> PTCs report, entitled New Target: A Study of Teen Female Sexualization on Primetime TV is based on a content analysis drawn from the 25 most popular shows in the 12-17 demographic throughout the 2009-2010 television season.
> 
> The results from this report show Tinseltowns eagerness to not only objectify and fetishize young girls, but to sexualize them in such a way that *real teens are led to believe their sole value comes from their sexuality,*" said PTC President Tim Winter. "This report is less about the shocking numbers that detail the sickness of early sexualization in our entertainment culture and more about the generation of young girls who are being told how society expects them to behave."
> 
> 
> Read more: Prime Time TV 'Objectifies and Fetishizes' Underage Girls, Study Says - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?  And if so, what can be done?
Click to expand...


Umm. The PTC is just one group.
However. I think it is the hyper-liberalism of the Hollywood elite that sends a message of "anything goes" that creates this issue.
What to do about it? Simple. Refuse to watch the shows one finds to have objectionable content and refuse to patronize the sponsors of said shows. Done.
End of thread.


----------



## Kat

Truthmatters said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.
> 
> Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.
> 
> 
> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.
Click to expand...



Good grief you are one vulgar woman. How do you even think of this trash you post?


----------



## Shadow

Echo Zulu said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.
> 
> If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.
> 
> When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate.
> 
> Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.
Click to expand...


Of course the parents are at fault for buying the inappropriate clothing.   But...the designers and entertainment industry do make it trendy... and the kids all want to wear the things that are in style with their peers.  I fought this battle many times with my girls...over too short shorts,skin tight skinny jeans and halter tops.  The same kind of things they see the actors,singers,models wearing on TV and in print.


----------



## Samson

Kat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.
> 
> Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.
> 
> 
> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief you are one vulgar woman. How do you even think of this trash you post?
Click to expand...


It's difficult to believe she doesn't get the respect she believes she deserves, isn't it!


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.
> 
> If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.
> 
> When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate.
> 
> Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wear the shorts with "Juicy" embroidried across the butt?
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahahahahha, not quite!

I don't own one 'designer' label piece  of clothing, unless you count Levis designer! 

I wear yoga pants or jeans mostly.

Today was my  Colts shirt and Jeans.



The Zulu women like to be comfortable.


----------



## thereisnospoon

IanC said:


> who knows what can be done? no one.
> 
> my parents were authoritarian conservatives who tried to tell me what to think and I turned out to be a disinterested dirty hippie. I refused to tell my kids what to think but pointed out consequences and asked them what they thought was right and what made sense and they turned into articulate, moral and motivated conservatives. its a mystery to me.
> 
> of course not having cable until they were teenagers might have had an impact.


You did the right thing. You allowed your kids the freedom to think for themselves yet alerted them to the consequences of irresponsible behavior.
My friend's wife( they are separated) and her siblings were raised in a strict Christian home by a father who was a baptist minister. These 4 people ( the children) are some of the most screwed up flaming libs known to mankind. None of them are what most of us would consider normal. I could bore the members with the antics of these sit heads, but i won't bother. Use your imagination and you'll probably hit the mark.
The way I see it kids need and want boundaries. However, if parents choose to set hard draconian rules for their kids, their children will want to do bad things all that much and more.
We raised our son to think for himself but again, alerted him to the consequences of stupidity. The result, no drugs, no booze, no gangs, no problems.


----------



## Ropey

editec said:


> Hollywood is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way they couch this in such a way to make it sound so much worse than it really is.
> 
> Not the carefully vague use of the term "underage female characters"
> 
> And what do they mean when they say "sexual situations"
> 
> Do we even know? Could it include every time a boy or girl on TV is flirting, dating, kissing and so forth> I suspect that's what they're talking about because I don't recall much on TV showing teens *screwing* do YOU?
> 
> So this is, I think, much ado about nothing
> 
> When you were kids what was the most important thing on your mind?
> 
> The boy girl thing, right?
> 
> So honestly, now, what do you expect shows about teenagers to be about?
> 
> Canning food and praying to Jesus?!?
> 
> *Kids want stories about things kids care about.*
> 
> Teenagers are homonally predisposed to obsess about the dating, tye boy/girl and finding their way in their social scene.
> 
> That's hardly "sexualizing kids"
> 
> *God sexualized kids a long long ling time ago, folks.*
Click to expand...



When I was twelve I started noticing girls were becoming far different than they had been.  

No television shows did this to me. And girls, noticing the effects this "difference" was bringing about was empowering to them. They could effect males, and yes, older men are attracted to younger girls. 

Even when they keep out because of their morals, the attraction is seen by the girls and they know.

This has been happening since the dawn of man. 

I'm not saying that television does not effect us. Of course it does, and young girls/young boys are going to start modeling human sexuality as soon as they get an understanding that they are a part of it which is called sexual maturity, which is where television comes in.

So, I would put forward that the degree of budding sexuality has  certainly increased but only increased that which will happen anyway. 

I see no end. Sex sells...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.
> 
> If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.
> 
> When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate.
> 
> Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wear the shorts with "Juicy" embroidered across the butt?
Click to expand...


Not outside.


----------



## thereisnospoon

chanel said:


> Wow.  No cable?  You child abuser!!!!
> 
> Interestingly, in spite of all the mixed messages, females are doing better is school.  We must be doing something right.


yeah...women make up about 55% of all 4 year college students.
In fact it is probably within the realm of possibility that most girls learn poor sexual behavior IN college.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.



   Is that good advice?!?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> Why do you defend the harrassment of 14 year old girls on the street?



I missed that one... Can you show me where I can find a link, please?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shadow said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.
> 
> If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.
> 
> When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate.
> 
> Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the parents are at fault for buying the inappropriate clothing.   *But...the designers and entertainment industry do make it trendy... and the kids all want *to wear the things that are in style with their peers.  I fought this battle many times with my girls...over too short shorts,skin tight skinny jeans and halter tops.  The same kind of things they see the actors,singers,models wearing on TV and in print.
Click to expand...


Creating 'want' is my job, ma'm.  I'm both versed and naturally gifted in human psychology and I set goals.

I am An American Salesman, the championship is my primary goal and the market place is my gridiron.  

You want them to want the ones you make the most money on?  Yeah, sure.  That can be done.  

You bring the pig and I'll get the lipstick.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Echo Zulu said:


> I don't own one 'designer' label piece  of clothing, unless you count Levis designer!
> 
> I wear yoga pants or jeans mostly.
> 
> Today was my  Colts shirt and Jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zulu women like to be comfortable.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O8s2kg8ufc[/ame]


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of where the problem originates.
> 
> 
> You personal reaction to a female on the street.
> 
> 
> You looked at them like a piece of ass and felt a little guilty and blamed the girls dad for not following her arround.
> 
> 
> Stop treating the women you see as a potential piece of ass no matter what their ages.
> 
> 
> Want to know why TV does this , look in the mirror.
> 
> Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.
> 
> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.
> 
> 
> When we teach our girls to USE this power because there is no fighting it then you call then bitches.
> 
> This is why being a bitch is a new value to women.
> 
> If I be a bitch and piss you off you stop looking at me like you are about to rape me.
> 
> 
> Men need to act like they can control their dicks and quit blaming it on what someone looks like.
Click to expand...


then women should not dress to a attract the attention of men. It cuts both ways.
Females do not get to flaunt themselves and then get pissed off when guys look their way.
This notion some feminazis have that " I should be able to dress as I please and men should not look or stare. I am not a sex object"....
Well, tough shit. That attitude just violates the rules of human nature.
I wonder what women would think if guys decided to secretly start a protest and REFUSE to look for a period of one wek. A national DO NOT LOOK week. The women of this country would burn down whole cities if that happened.
Now I will admit some men are filthy trash pigs. However, I am offended to be lumped in with them by certain women in certain groups just because I happen to appreciate a shapely buttocks or a nice set of boobs.
It has nothing to do with thinking with the dick. It is about appreciating the hard work some women put into their appearance. 
I see an "anti-man" agenda in your post.


----------



## random3434

AVG-JOE said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own one 'designer' label piece  of clothing, unless you count Levis designer!
> 
> I wear yoga pants or jeans mostly.
> 
> Today was my  Colts shirt and Jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zulu women like to be comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O8s2kg8ufc[/ame]
Click to expand...


*I will be YOUR Yoko Ono Ave-Joe! *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5YIJ1pZEBc[/ame]


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> Why not try to act like a civilized human being and quit making your fucking inability to control you lower brain obvious to the person on the street you are ogliing.
> 
> 
> What many of you men dont realize is the women (yes even the little girls) are aware of what you are doing because you make asses out of yourself doing it.


Really? So am I to understand that any man that looks is a neanderthal?
If so, screw you.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> The level of respect men in the US show women.
> 
> 
> You run arround with you nuts hanging our like thye are your GPS system.
> 
> We pretend not to see it.
> 
> You are actually thinking we dont see your brainlessness.


You're well on the way to losing any credibility with your offensive and gender biased generalizations.
Learn how to punctuate and use use spell check first.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P91_H690z4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P91_H690z4[/ame]

John Lennon was not naive.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> go suck your own sack you fucking buzzing fly



and there wee have it...Check mate ,cupcake. You lose. 
You are a typical angry feminist bitch. 
You're about as friendly as a cactus plant.
You must be an utter blast at parties. You arrive real strong, make sure you are the center of attention, then in a few hours every one at the gathering avoids you.


----------



## Shadow

AVG-JOE said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who is at fault for buying those clothes for their children? Uh, the parents.
> 
> If there wasn't a market for it, then they'd stop making that crap.
> 
> When Mini EZ was younger I would buy her clothes  at Kohls and Target, they had cute things that were age appropriate.
> 
> Now she just wears jeans, her track sweats, T-Shirts and Hoodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the parents are at fault for buying the inappropriate clothing.   *But...the designers and entertainment industry do make it trendy... and the kids all want *to wear the things that are in style with their peers.  I fought this battle many times with my girls...over too short shorts,skin tight skinny jeans and halter tops.  The same kind of things they see the actors,singers,models wearing on TV and in print.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creating 'want' is my job, ma'm.  I'm both versed and naturally gifted in human psychology and I set goals.
> 
> I am An American Salesman, the championship is my primary goal and the market place is my gridiron.
> 
> You want them to want the ones you make the most money on?  Yeah, sure.  That can be done.
> 
> You bring the pig and I'll get the lipstick.
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with creating "want".  Some folks when working and spending their own money can buy all the "want" they...well...want. 

In this case...when it comes to the kidlets spending mom's money...they've got to reign it in. No hoochie shorts allowed.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.
> 
> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.
> 
> What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.
> 
> 
> I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.
> 
> 
> When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.
> 
> We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.
> 
> 
> You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.
> 
> Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.



I got it!! You're one of those angry cock teasers. 
You're one these bitches that gets looked at , you fly off the handle and get in the looker's face. You act all tough like you want to throw knuckles with any guy that dares look in your direction. You spend your days looking for things to bother yourself with.
Let me tell you something, no one would bother objectifying you because you probably THINK you are more attractive than you actually are and once people get to know you, they realize you are a rotten apple on the inside.


----------



## boedicca

thereisnospoon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.
> 
> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.
> 
> What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.
> 
> 
> I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.
> 
> 
> When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.
> 
> We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.
> 
> 
> You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.
> 
> Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!! You're one of those angry cock teasers.
> You're one these bitches that gets looked at , you fly off the handle and get in the looker's face. You act all tough like you want to throw knuckles with any guy that dares look in your direction. You spend your days looking for things to bother yourself with.
> Let me tell you something, no one would bother objectifying you because you probably THINK you are more attractive than you actually are and once people get to know you, they realize you are a rotten apple on the inside.
Click to expand...



Condolences.  You've just had a close encounter of the TM kind.

She's a particularly vile piece of internet filth.

You are incorrect that she is an angry cock teaser.  She's an angry Wannabe cock teaser.

She has probably not received much attention in real life, hence her vulgar hysteria here in order to overcompensate.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?


All sex is rape, right?

You are one of these Gloria Allred feminazi disciples.
She's a useless wench and so are you.
Cee U Next Tuesday.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> Then why do you defend the sexual harrassment of these girls on the street?


it is you PC assholes that are offended by the mere existence of the thing that MAY offend you. You are an obsessive individual hell bent on making everyone as miserable as you.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> Im 50+ and had someone cat call me a few months ago.
> 
> I used to get it all the time.
> 
> Its rarer now that I am old but from a distance they cant tell Im old.
> 
> I dress very boyishly too.
> 
> Jeans tees shirts and No they are NOT tight.


you must live in trash town..I have not known in my entire life any guy that does the things to a total stranger walking down the street you say you've experienced. 
Tell ya what there, gloria allred. It is very easy to recognize that certain type of woman that looks nice but has "bitch on wheels" written all over her. That snide stuck up look on her face that says "my shit is made of ice cream". Yeah, I see them. I would not give that feminazi  a glass of water if she had just arrived from a week long desert hike.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> So its my fault these assholes could not keep their fucking mouths shut?
> 
> Jesus you people just LOVE to be part of the problem huh?


Yes. sometimes it is YOUR fault.
People carry themselves a certain way attract negative attention because they project negativity.
Based on your posts, you have much poison within you. I have never seen such anger spurred on by a thread which really has nothing to do with you.
You got yourself all worked up based on your claimed experiences. 
I am seeing a person(you)who is not well liked and does not like them self.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Well, I popped back in here to see if TM even bothered to answer my question.  But, typically, all she did was insult as my point sailed over her head.  Good to see others giving her a pounding . . . it's well deserved.

TM, why is it that because I handle the situation differently then you, you automatically think you're right and I'm wrong?  

btw, ain't no one giving you a second look-see; thereisnospoon has hit the nail on the head.  Oh, and you're a moron.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> See what women feel and think mean nothing.
> 
> To you idiots the only important thing is fucking and reproduction.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER pursued this type of treatment in any way.
> 
> 
> I have gotten it anyway.
> 
> 
> This isnt about me you fools go look at the OP.
> 
> This is how 14 year old girls are treated on the street.
> 
> Like they are hookers



I suppose you think it is quite all right for a parent to allow their child to dress inappropriately. Either too revealing or too mature for her age. Society must put up with that, correct?
I see girls in their early teens with bare midriff, short skirts, short shorts, body piercings, tattoos, heavy makeup. They look like hose bag sluts. One would think they are 18 - 21 years old, No instead they are in the eighth grade.
You excuse such nonsense and blame the male gender for all of your problems. I think you have penis envy.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> Lawmakers probe street harassment of NYC women - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com


These women are "bothered" "feel" harassed, think they are being followed( I like that one)."Hello police, I think these men whp are whistling at me are now walking off their contruction site and following me....Please stop them. In fact there are two of them in my apartment right now." One says she can't go to her gym in the mornings because she has to walk by a construction site.....Take a fuckin cab!!!!
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
Look sweetie pie, there is no law that says we have the right to not be "bothered"..
If you want to live in a vacuum, don't go out.
When people stop being people we have robots.
If you don't like what someone says, ignore it and move on.
DO you really think you stand a snowball's chance of getting some kind of thought/speech  police to prevent you from being "bothered"...
Harassment free zones...Are you fucking kidding me?!!!!.Ok, so you're in one of these so-called harassment free zones and you "feel" harassed. By the time you call a cop you are out of the zone and the alleged harasser is long gone. Just who do you think is going to enforce such a ridiculous idea?  
Jesus H Christ. Grow a thicker skin.


----------



## thereisnospoon

chanel said:


> The problem today jb (from my perspective) is that girls are being sexualized younger, while at the same time, we've raised the age of adulthood to 27.  They are more mature physically but far less mature emotionally than when we were kids.  I guess the same could be said for boys too.   Just my two cents.


I agree. The average high school senior these days behaves like the average 12 year old of 30 years ago.
Kids are far more likely to be sheltered by their parents. Kids are coddled. They are led to believe they are right all the time and are incapable of dealing with grown-up disappointments. In fact the typical 18 year old cannot deal with disappointment at all. they are mommy and daddied to death. Their parents try to shield them from all things not positive.
These things have greatly reduced the level of mental maturity of those under the age of 25.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Shadow said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Shadow. I get really sad when I see 9 year olds with "Juicy" written across their shorts and sexually provocative t - shirts. Our public school went with a uniform several years ago because parents could no longer be trusted to dress their kids appropriately.  What kind of parent allows their daughter to wear "porn star" t-shirts? They are very popular BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember taking my kids shopping at the mall when they were 6/7 looking for shorts...Most of the shorts in the stores for kids their age rode up their ass (a lot of the skorts as well...hasn't really gotten much better now that they are older either).  Ended up buying Jeans and cutting them off instead.  Not sure why the designers want to dress little kids as hoochies...but some of them seem to.
> 
> The schools in our district don't have a dress code.   They probably should though.  I agree...some of the kids do come to school dressed inappropriately (both boys and girls).
Click to expand...


our school district prohibits sports team jerseys, hats, short shorts, bare midriff, body piercings, mini skirts, untucked shirts( on boys) pants worn below the waist, and a few other things I cannot recall.
It is a shame the school board had to play mommy and daddy. But far too many parents were allowing their kids , especially girls, to come to school dressed inappropriately. Some parents and lots of kids protested saying it was not the school's business to tell them how to dress. Oh contrare....It is most certainly their business.
Think of it this way, school is a preparation for adulthood and dealing with the real world. No employer save a video game store would allow such crappy dress.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shadow said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the parents are at fault for buying the inappropriate clothing.   *But...the designers and entertainment industry do make it trendy... and the kids all want *to wear the things that are in style with their peers.  I fought this battle many times with my girls...over too short shorts,skin tight skinny jeans and halter tops.  The same kind of things they see the actors,singers,models wearing on TV and in print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creating 'want' is my job, ma'm.  I'm both versed and naturally gifted in human psychology and I set goals.
> 
> I am An American Salesman, the championship is my primary goal and the market place is my gridiron.
> 
> You want them to want the ones you make the most money on?  Yeah, sure.  That can be done.
> 
> You bring the pig and I'll get the lipstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with creating "want".  Some folks when working and spending their own money can buy all the "want" they...well...want.
> 
> In this case...when it comes to the kidlets spending mom's money...they've got to reign it in. No hoochie shorts allowed.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  Nothing wrong with informing folks about your product, as long as there is regulation that pushes for more competition if some sort of rules MUST apply.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.



I don't understand that... when this average Joe sees a pretty woman the LAST thing on my mind is fucking assholes.  I'm lookin' for trim so the charm gets turned on and I start being nice.

If you believe what you said honey, you need new guy friends.


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.
> 
> Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.
> 
> 
> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

thereisnospoon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not try to act like a civilized human being and quit making your fucking inability to control you lower brain obvious to the person on the street you are ogliing.
> 
> 
> What many of you men dont realize is the women (yes even the little girls) are aware of what you are doing because you make asses out of yourself doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So am I to understand that any man that looks is a neanderthal?
Click to expand...


And every woman who wears a shirt with cleavage or tight pants or shorts is a whore.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuvHDAF_bjU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTNlnn4yKbw[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Truthmatters said:


> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem



perhaps you're not on the same page as ZB. I don't think she's referring to being demeaned or being made uncomfortable. i think she's referring to someone thinking a woman is attractive. That doesn't mean walking around with your boobs hanging out and a skirt that lets people know what color underwear you have on.

but there's nothing wrong with healthy appreciation on either side.


----------



## JBeukema

TM is a lesbian who never looks at a man's butt...


----------



## Truthmatters

was anything I said about looking?


Why the fuck do you people have to lie about what is said.

When a woman is walking alone in public and a group of men start yelling at her about the size of her tits and the hotness of her ass and what they would do with said body parts there is an element of threat involved.

I challenge you to find it harmless while watching it happen to your 14 year old daughter.

So much concern for the way girls are protrayed on TV and NO FUCKING concern about how people treat each other in real life??


I wish every one of you would experience what I'm talking about personally then you may have a shred of decency.


----------



## José

The fact that some cat-calls\pick up lines are rude/obscene does not mean all or even most of them are.


----------



## Truthmatters

who said they were?


What you are all refusing to accept is that screaming a someone in public because you want to wear your sexual desires as a crown is fucking stupid and rude.

When five men scream at a 14 year old girl about her body parts it is MORE wrong than some stupid show having a teen act too adult.

YET here we are in this thread with people telling me there is something wrong with me because I dont like it to happen to me.


They suggest I am a flawed person because I dont like some guy with a tiny penis he has to make up for screams at me about my tits in public.

Im somehow sick because I want to be left alone by strangers and not become the object of their Fuck rating system.

This is the fucked up country we live in.

NO responsibility requested from the people invading my life so they can degrade me.

All the responsibility laid on me to LIKE it.

The people here are happy to condem some TV producer for accepting what they find JUST FINE from individuals on the street.


And in the end they claim its all MY fault for it happening.

You people are fucked up


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you're not on the same page as ZB.
Click to expand...




Well, there's an understatement for the year.

TM isn't on the same _PLANET_ as ZB.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> who said they were?
> 
> 
> What you are all refusing to accept is that screaming a someone in public because you want to wear your sexual desires as a crown is fucking stupid and rude.
> 
> When five men scream at a 14 year old girl about her body parts it is MORE wrong than some stupid show having a teen act too adult.
> 
> YET here we are in this thread with people telling me there is something wrong with me because I dont like it to happen to me.
> 
> 
> They suggest I am a flawed person because I dont like some guy with a tiny penis he has to make up for screams at me about my tits in public.
> 
> Im somehow sick because I want to be left alone by strangers and not become the object of their Fuck rating system.
> 
> This is the fucked up country we live in.
> 
> NO responsibility requested from the people invading my life so they can degrade me.
> 
> All the responsibility laid on me to LIKE it.
> 
> The people here are happy to condem some TV producer for accepting what they find JUST FINE from individuals on the street.
> 
> 
> And in the end they claim its all MY fault for it happening.
> 
> You people are fucked up




Isn't it very eary in the week for a Meltdown?

You need to wear a Burka, TM. Clearly the sight of your body is simply too much for the inbread moron cousins you're hangin' with.


----------



## Truthmatters

What part of strangers on the street do you not understand?


----------



## Samson

truthmatters said:


> what part of strangers on the street do you not understand?



b-u-r-k-a


----------



## Truthmatters

ahhh the conservative solution as always


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> ahhh the conservative solution as always



Its nice to have a solution, isn't it.

Otherwise you could adopt the liberal solution: Blame Everyone Else.


----------



## Truthmatters

I am not amazed you think males brains and mouths are not connected making it impossible for them  to receive any blame for what comes out of their mouths.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> YET here we are in this thread with people telling me there is something wrong with me because I dont like it to happen to me.



Says the one who constantly puts words in other people's mouth.   



Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?
> 
> *If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not in my experience.*
> 
> *If you ignore them they are alone in their game.
> 
> You are just so insecure that you see it as a compliment.*
> 
> You are joining in their game and making them think its OK to harrass women on the street.
Click to expand...


In MY experience, they stop all the sooner if you play the game and when you ignore them, it fuels their fire; when you ignore them they laugh AT you.  I prefer to burst their bubble and have fun doing it. 

In MY experience if you ignore them, they don't let up till you're out of sight and the more you ignore them, the more they devolve into fits of giggles and further cat calls.  Me-ow!
An insecure individual ignores it and scampers away; a confident woman gives as good as she gets . . . and then some.



Truthmatters said:


> *When you play tehir game you condone the game.*
> 
> Why do you condone the harrassment of girls on the street?



In MY experience this is not true.  In MY experience the game ends sooner if you join in.  



Truthmatters said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> *If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In MY experience not all cat calls are created equal.  You lump everything into 'one'.
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.*
> 
> Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.
> 
> 
> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.
Click to expand...


So all men who cat call are assholes?  Are they the same cat callers who are raping people?  



Zoom-boing said:


> Well, I popped back in here to see if TM even bothered to answer my question.  But, typically, all she did was insult as my point sailed over her head.  Good to see others giving her a pounding . . . it's well deserved.
> 
> *TM, why is it that because I handle the situation differently then you, you automatically think you're right and I'm wrong?  *
> 
> btw, ain't no one giving you a second look-see; thereisnospoon has hit the nail on the head.  Oh, and you're a moron.



Why don't you answer my question?  Hmmmm????  Your thinking is so black and white it blinds you to any other possible solution to a problem.  Quite sad really.



jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you're not on the same page as ZB. I don't think she's referring to being demeaned or being made uncomfortable. i think she's referring to someone thinking a woman is attractive. That doesn't mean walking around with your boobs hanging out and a skirt that lets people know what color underwear you have on.
> 
> but there's nothing wrong with healthy appreciation on either side.
Click to expand...


She's not even in the same universe.  

If it bothered me I'd ignore it and skulk away, hurriedly race walking down the street to get away before my brain exploded from being offended.  Peachy if that works for you.  Me?  I join in, have some laughs . . . bit of a wink and a nod type thing.  And get this, I walk away with my sensibilities intact!  

But TM?  She will never hear me.


----------



## Truthmatters

There you go.

Assholes insisting I should enjoy it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this got to cat calls.
> I haven't made a cat call for probably 30 years.
> 
> How is it not a compliment for a woman to be admired by a man?
> As a guy on the occasion a woman made a flirtatious gesture...that is a good day...a real good day. Especially if she looks to be in her 30's...freakin awesome day. I imagine that is exactly how most women feel.
> 
> having said this...I have been married since 1989. I have not cheated, nor will i cheat on my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with admiring a pretty woman that you see on the street/Mall etc.  Many women actually do work hard at "looking good" and like being admired...probably even strive for that.  I think it is a little silly to just blame the man...when women play these little sexually flirty (usually harmless) games right along with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is just the point bub, The "woman" you are talking about may be a 14 year old girl.
> 
> Men think it is harmless and it is distrubing for many women and NOT HEALTHY for girls to be treated this way.
> 
> Now you may have some attetion starved women like the some who have posted in this thread PLAYING along with the game and you can blame them.
> 
> When I was 13 I looked 20. It runs in my family. OUR women are VERY curvey and have everything in the right place. I was ushered into womanhood by realizing I had to dress like a man if I didnt want to be treated like shit all day long. Luckily I was a tom boy anyway and liked the jeans and big tees I still wear. The only thing that would have covered all my lady lumps was a burka. Some feel women have so little offer the world they like the attention. I on the other hand wanted to be treated like I had a brain and a sense of humor. Some Men get this scary assed look in their eyes when they want to fuck you. I dont imagine you have ever been looked at like that by a man. The eyes go blank and you can see the brain go on hold. As a woman I realized I could take them for every dime they had when they displayed that look and that there was this other side to this coin. Their brains are on hold and they are in an animalistic state, some guys are not real nice people and you can not control which ones go brain dead when they look at you. I wear no makeup and have not since I was a early teen( tomboy so was a double plus for me) and have NEVER been into clothes.
> 
> 
> Now you tell me how I deserved to be treated like this?
> 
> I wish for one week every time you went into public some guy started screaming at you that he wanted to fuck you becuase your ass looked so hot in your jeans.
> 
> You may change your mind as to wether it is harmless or not.
Click to expand...


No offense but you sound like you have mad issues and lived a very fucked up life, seek help as soon as possible.


----------



## Truthmatters

I'm fucked up because I dont like to be screamed at in public about sex by strangers?


This is how you people see fair?


----------



## High_Gravity

Hey Truth Matters here is something you can wear to stop men from leering at you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> I'm fucked up because I dont like to be screamed at in public about sex by strangers?
> 
> 
> This is how you people see fair?



No because  each post you make reeks of severe hatred and rage. Seek help please.


----------



## Truthmatters

Dear fucking idiot,


I said NOTHING about learing did I?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> I'm fucked up because I dont like to be screamed at in public about sex by strangers?
> 
> 
> This is how you people see fair?



Whos screaming at you about sex? I have been to strip clubs with naked women walking around and I haven't seen men act the way you say.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Dear fucking idiot,
> 
> 
> I said NOTHING about learing did I?



Yes you did you stupid fuck.


----------



## Truthmatters

Nope you asshole I did not.


I talked of being screamed at you lying sack of shit


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Nope you asshole I did not.
> 
> 
> I talked of being screamed at you lying sack of shit



You have such an ugly personality I don't understand what anyone would see in you, your just a piece of filthy trash.


----------



## Truthmatters

Awww no defense of your lie now and just gentlemenly hate spewing


----------



## random3434

Truthmatters, I don't like to jump on the bandwagon and pick on you like so many do on here.

Now that I've said that, you really aren't making any sense.

Women have been "catcalled" at since the invention of men. And we women like the eye candy too, have you seen my shirtless pics I, and other women post on here? Do you think they make those "Sexy Firemen" Calendars for the hell of it?

Do I want to rape those men that I see pics of, or a cute guy in real life that my friends and I comment on?  No, I just like to look at a nice body, like men like to look at a nice body on women. Doesn't mean they want to rape them.

If a guy is 'catcalling', I just ignore it,or sometimes to confuse them I'll give them my Ms. America wave and laugh......they usually laugh too. They don't want to rape me though, I don't know where you get that idea.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Awww no defense of your lie now and just gentlemenly hate spewing



You did say men look at you in in "animalistic" way that is learing you braindead piece of shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truth Matters here is a link that may help with you with your illness.

Mental Health America: Welcome


----------



## random3434

Truthmatters said:


> Awww no defense of your lie now and just gentlemenly hate spewing



Uh, you said this to him first:



> Quote: Originally Posted by Truthmatters
> _Nope you asshole I did not.
> 
> 
> I talked of being screamed at you lying sack of shit_



If you want to be treated equal, don't expect a double standard.


----------



## Truthmatters

So because someone doesnt like to be screamed at in public by strangers they are mentally ill huh?


Would you suggest a 14 year old girl enjoy and engauge a pack of men on the street who are talking about her tits and ass?


I think you would find the police would not instruct her to do so.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> So because someone doesnt like to be screamed at in public by strangers they are mentally ill huh?
> 
> 
> Would you suggest a 14 year old girl enjoy and engauge a pack of men on the street who are talking about her tits and ass?
> 
> 
> I think you would find the police would not instruct her to do so.



Who is "screaming" at you in public? are you sure those are not the voices in your head?


----------



## Truthmatters

Echo Zulu said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww no defense of your lie now and just gentlemenly hate spewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you said this to him first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Truthmatters
> _Nope you asshole I did not.
> 
> 
> I talked of being screamed at you lying sack of shit_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to be treated equal, don't expect a double standard.
Click to expand...


So now you want me to be polite to someone who is lying about what I said?

I never said anything about equal treatment either did I.

I merely said that being screamed at by assholes on the street is not fun for me.

I dont like it.

You can choose to like it if you wish.

You are making it harder on CHILDREN in this world, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING THAT?


----------



## Truthmatters

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because someone doesnt like to be screamed at in public by strangers they are mentally ill huh?
> 
> 
> Would you suggest a 14 year old girl enjoy and engauge a pack of men on the street who are talking about her tits and ass?
> 
> 
> I think you would find the police would not instruct her to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "screaming" at you in public? are you sure those are not the voices in your head?
Click to expand...


Yeap and here we go with some stupid fuck wanting to try and insult me because as a strip club regular he thinks  the only value a woman has is to make his tiny dick hard.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because someone doesnt like to be screamed at in public by strangers they are mentally ill huh?
> 
> 
> Would you suggest a 14 year old girl enjoy and engauge a pack of men on the street who are talking about her tits and ass?
> 
> 
> I think you would find the police would not instruct her to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "screaming" at you in public? are you sure those are not the voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeap and here we go with some stupid fuck wanting to try and insult me because as a strip club regular he thinks  the only value a woman has is to make his tiny dick hard.
Click to expand...



Whats your point?


----------



## Truthmatters

High_Gravity  
Belligerent Drunk 

 About Me 
About High_Gravity 
Location 
Baltimore MD 
Interests 
Drinking, going to strip clubs 
Occupation


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww no defense of your lie now and just gentlemenly hate spewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you said this to him first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Truthmatters
> _Nope you asshole I did not.
> 
> 
> I talked of being screamed at you lying sack of shit_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to be treated equal, don't expect a double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want me to be polite to someone who is lying about what I said?
> 
> I never said anything about equal treatment either did I.
> 
> I merely said that being screamed at by assholes on the street is not fun for me.
> 
> I dont like it.
> 
> You can choose to like it if you wish.
> 
> You are making it harder on CHILDREN in this world, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING THAT?
Click to expand...


You are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Truthmatters

No you are a immature little man who thinks going to strip clubs is how you get to know about women.

They are paid to act like they like you asshole


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity
> Belligerent Drunk
> 
> About Me
> About High_Gravity
> Location
> Baltimore MD
> Interests
> Drinking, going to strip clubs
> Occupation



Umm so what? are you stalking me now?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> No you are a immature little man who thinks going to strip clubs is how you get to know about women.
> 
> They are paid to act like they like you asshole



Really I thought they rubbed their boobies in my face because they liked me.


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> Do I want to rape those men that I see pics of, or a cute guy in real life that my friends and I comment on?  No, I just like to look at a nice body, like men like to look at a nice body on women. Doesn't mean they want to rape them.











*TEASE!!*


----------



## Truthmatters

Now heres the point, you dont care about the women at all.

You see them as objects and not human beings.

You just want your johnson touched by someone other than rosie palms.

You are so enlightened about women that you have to pay desperate ones to rub you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Now heres the point, you dont care about the women at all.
> 
> You see them as objects and not human beings.
> 
> You just want your johnson touched by someone other than rosie palms.
> 
> You are so enlightened about women that you have to pay desperate ones to rub you.



How would you know what I do at the strip club? you been following me physco?


----------



## Truthmatters

You just told us they rub their booties on you idiot, they dont do that for free.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> You just told us they rub their booties on you idiot, they dont do that for free.



I have had strippers rub their titties in my face for free a bunch of times.


----------



## Truthmatters

he said it on the internets , it must be true


maybe it was that five spot in your hand huh?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> he said it on the internets , it must be true
> 
> 
> maybe it was that five spot in your hand huh?



I don't know but her knockers were delicious.


----------



## Truthmatters

At least she was participating of her own free will huh?

Now that 14 year old girl who gets screamed at by a pack of strange men doesnt get to choose huh?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> At least she was participating of her own free will huh?
> 
> Now that 14 year old girl who gets screamed at by a pack of strange men doesnt get to choose huh?



Pack of strange men? is that like a pack of stray dogs or hyenas?


----------



## Truthmatters

The words have definitions.

I meant just what I said


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> The words have definitions.
> 
> I meant just what I said



I have never seen a 14 year old girl get "screamed" at by packs of horny foaming at the mouth men, your just making things up.


----------



## Truthmatters

Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?


----------



## Truthmatters

Cat-Calling: Offensive or a Compliment?

Note the responses of the women


----------



## Truthmatters

You see MOST women dont like it.

The con chicks here just say the opposite of what I say to be silly.

You wouldnt know because you only like strippers


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?



I really don't know what to tell you, you keep mentioning police and groups of men. I think you are greatly exageratting your stories, do you want all men who look at a woman or cat call to be thrown in jail? I can tell you this in some parts of the country you go there are large groups of people from Mexico and Latin America, in those countries the legal age of consent in 14 and in their eyes they see a 14 year old girl as a legit sexual conquest, I'm not saying I agree but that is the case for them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> You see MOST women dont like it.
> 
> The con chicks here just say the opposite of what I say to be silly.
> 
> You wouldnt know because you only like strippers



Strippers are women too, do they not count?


----------



## JBeukema

TM.... do you need a few days for your hormones to balance out so you can have an intelligent conversation?

If so, just tell us and we'll understand.


----------



## Truthmatters

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to tell you, you keep mentioning police and groups of men. I think you are greatly exageratting your stories, do you want all men who look at a woman or cat call to be thrown in jail? I can tell you this in some parts of the country you go there are large groups of people from Mexico and Latin America, in those countries the legal age of consent in 14 and in their eyes they see a 14 year old girl as a legit sexual conquest, I'm not saying I agree but that is the case for them.
Click to expand...


I never mentioned jail did I.

What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.

The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.


It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?

Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.

They consented huh?


A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to tell you, you keep mentioning police and groups of men. I think you are greatly exageratting your stories, do you want all men who look at a woman or cat call to be thrown in jail? I can tell you this in some parts of the country you go there are large groups of people from Mexico and Latin America, in those countries the legal age of consent in 14 and in their eyes they see a 14 year old girl as a legit sexual conquest, I'm not saying I agree but that is the case for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.
Click to expand...


I really don't know what to tell you, I have been around a while and been in some pretty bad areas, but I have never seen a 14 year old girl screamed at by a pack of men like you say, but if this were to happen would I agree with it? no. If you don't like the attention of men, thats up to you also. But, this is a free society, and with a free society you have risks that come with it. If you don't like men cat calling you, dress conservatily or wear one of the burkas that I posted in the other page of this thread. Alot of the times these 14 year old girls "enjoying their freedoms" as you say put themselves in very dangerous situations and should not be dressed like they are full grown women when they are really not ready to handle the attention they will be getting. That problem starts with the parents of that girl, not the "packs of men" who are hollering at her supposedly.


----------



## jillian

Truthmatters said:


> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.




EZ is a "con woman"?

I'm a "con woman"?

and you wonder why you don't get taken seriously and get called 'truthdoesntmatter'?


----------



## Ropey

Echo Zulu said:


> Truthmatters, I don't like to jump on the bandwagon and pick on you like so many do on here.
> 
> Now that I've said that, you really aren't making any sense.
> 
> Women have been "catcalled" at since the invention of men. And we women like the eye candy too, have you seen my shirtless pics I, and other women post on here? Do you think they make those "Sexy Firemen" Calendars for the hell of it?
> 
> Do I want to rape those men that I see pics of, or a cute guy in real life that my friends and I comment on?  No, I just like to look at a nice body, like men like to look at a nice body on women. Doesn't mean they want to rape them.
> 
> If a guy is 'catcalling', I just ignore it,or sometimes to confuse them I'll give them my Ms. America wave and laugh......they usually laugh too. They don't want to rape me though, I don't know where you get that idea.



A healthy reality based view.  

No simple read, especially here.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?



"Sex parts?"



You are indeed on another fucking planet, TM.


----------



## random3434

Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to tell you, you keep mentioning police and groups of men. I think you are greatly exageratting your stories, do you want all men who look at a woman or cat call to be thrown in jail? I can tell you this in some parts of the country you go there are large groups of people from Mexico and Latin America, in those countries the legal age of consent in 14 and in their eyes they see a 14 year old girl as a legit sexual conquest, I'm not saying I agree but that is the case for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.
Click to expand...


*STOP! 

No "Con Women" said you should like it and 'engage' the offenders. Serioulsy, I see why so many pick on you now. You don't read what others write, you just are blinded by your own views. *


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> *The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.*



You.  Fucking.  Liar.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Three times I've asked TM a question and three times she chooses to not only ignore me, she then lies about 'con' women.  She's nothing but a lying weasel pos.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Three times I've asked TM a question and three times she chooses to not only ignore me, she then lies about 'con' women.  She's nothing but a lying weasel pos.



She has major mental health issues and needs help. All this talk about rabid foaming at the mouth packs of men who scream at 14 year old girls on the street was scarey.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "screaming" at you in public? are you sure those are not the voices in your head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap and here we go with some stupid fuck wanting to try and insult me because as a strip club regular he thinks  the only value a woman has is to make his tiny dick hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point?
Click to expand...


She's suffered and been damaged.  :-(


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> who said they were?
> 
> 
> What you are all refusing to accept is that screaming a someone in public because you want to wear your sexual desires as a crown is fucking stupid and rude.
> 
> When five men scream at a 14 year old girl about her body parts it is MORE wrong than some stupid show having a teen act too adult.
> 
> YET here we are in this thread with people telling me there is something wrong with me because I dont like it to happen to me.
> 
> 
> They suggest I am a flawed person because I dont like some guy with a tiny penis he has to make up for screams at me about my tits in public.
> 
> Im somehow sick because I want to be left alone by strangers and not become the object of their Fuck rating system.
> 
> This is the fucked up country we live in.
> 
> NO responsibility requested from the people invading my life so they can degrade me.
> 
> All the responsibility laid on me to LIKE it.
> 
> The people here are happy to condem some TV producer for accepting what they find JUST FINE from individuals on the street.
> 
> 
> And in the end they claim its all MY fault for it happening.
> 
> You people are fucked up



 you use language more fitting of a  drunken sailor on a three day pass.
It is no wonder you are getting lambasted in this thread. You should quit while you are behind. You still have not reached your low point.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> I am not amazed you think males brains and mouths are not connected making it impossible for them  to receive any blame for what comes out of their mouths.


would you just shut the hell up....
You're the village idiot here.
You're the one who stands in the middle of the room screaming that they are right and it's everyone else who is wrong.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Truthmatters said:


> I'm fucked up because I dont like to be screamed at in public about sex by strangers?
> 
> 
> This is how you people see fair?


Now it's "screaming" you are whining about?

BTW there is no guarantee or right to "fair".
Look, if you want absolute security, STAY HOME. 
And stop bothering us with your petty nonsense.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Samson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you think the police would advise a teen aged girl to engauge a group of men she doesnt know and smile and coo when they are screaming about her sex parts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sex parts?"
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed on another fucking planet, TM.
Click to expand...

Sex parts....I had no idea tits and ass were "sex parts"....LOL


----------



## AVG-JOE

Echo Zulu said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own one 'designer' label piece  of clothing, unless you count Levis designer!
> 
> I wear yoga pants or jeans mostly.
> 
> Today was my  Colts shirt and Jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zulu women like to be comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O8s2kg8ufc[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I will be YOUR Yoko Ono Ave-Joe! *
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5YIJ1pZEBc[/ame]
Click to expand...


Life truly is a musical.  Best evidence I know for God.



Ain't life grand?


----------



## AVG-JOE

boedicca said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.
> 
> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.
> 
> What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.
> 
> 
> I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.
> 
> 
> When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.
> 
> We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.
> 
> 
> You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.
> 
> Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!! You're one of those angry cock teasers.
> You're one these bitches that gets looked at , you fly off the handle and get in the looker's face. You act all tough like you want to throw knuckles with any guy that dares look in your direction. You spend your days looking for things to bother yourself with.
> Let me tell you something, no one would bother objectifying you because you probably THINK you are more attractive than you actually are and once people get to know you, they realize you are a rotten apple on the inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences.  You've just had a close encounter of the TM kind.
> 
> She's a particularly vile piece of internet filth.
> 
> You are incorrect that she is an angry cock teaser.  She's an angry Wannabe cock teaser.
> 
> She has probably not received much attention in real life, hence her vulgar hysteria here in order to overcompensate.
Click to expand...



    Yeah...... she can be a ****.  But she's my sister.  I still love her.  Always will.


----------



## Samson

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap and here we go with some stupid fuck wanting to try and insult me because as a strip club regular he thinks  the only value a woman has is to make his tiny dick hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's suffered and been damaged.  :-(
Click to expand...


Actually, while her posting style is distasteful, and her point is almost always remarkably garbled, her tone cannot be ignored, nor can we assume it is a singular note. 

Even if there are a minority of women with Truthmatters POV, we might do well to remember they do exist.


----------



## Truthmatters

Zoom-boing said:


> I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed.  TM, you take things way too seriously; lighten up and get over yourself.



I think you forgot what you said earlier ZB


----------



## Truthmatters

jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ is a "con woman"?
> 
> I'm a "con woman"?
> 
> and you wonder why you don't get taken seriously and get called 'truthdoesntmatter'?
Click to expand...


I dont know EZ and you have hated me since the momment I expressed disagreed with the current government of Isreals actions.

You have called me all manner of names for not praying at the alter Of the Isreali government.

I dont like to have shit screamed at me while I am in public.

I know that is a really horrilbe sentiment on here for some crazy assed reason.

Imagine that , A woman that doesnt like to be heckled while she goes about her business.

Imagine how crazy you people would look to your own parents right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ is a "con woman"?
> 
> I'm a "con woman"?
> 
> and you wonder why you don't get taken seriously and get called 'truthdoesntmatter'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know EZ and you have hated me since the momment I expressed disagreed with the current government of Isreals actions.
> 
> You have called me all manner of names for not praying at the alter Of the Isreali government.
> 
> I dont like to have shit screamed at me while I am in public.
> 
> I know that is a really horrilbe sentiment on here for some crazy assed reason.
> 
> Imagine that , A woman that doesnt like to be heckled while she goes about her business.
> 
> Imagine how crazy you people would look to your own parents right now.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should move to Saudi Arabia that way if someone "screams" at you in public you can call the morality and virtue Police, and you can go everywhere in public only accompanied by a male relative.


----------



## Truthmatters

thereisnospoon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.
> 
> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.
> 
> What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.
> 
> 
> I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.
> 
> 
> When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.
> 
> We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.
> 
> 
> You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.
> 
> Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!! You're one of those angry cock teasers.
> You're one these bitches that gets looked at , you fly off the handle and get in the looker's face. You act all tough like you want to throw knuckles with any guy that dares look in your direction. You spend your days looking for things to bother yourself with.
> Let me tell you something, no one would bother objectifying you because you probably THINK you are more attractive than you actually are and once people get to know you, they realize you are a rotten apple on the inside.
Click to expand...


Now realize I took shit for saying I didnt like it and would ignore it and go about my business.

I Have been told its my fault, I should like it, I should play along.

I dont like it and will never like it.

I do nothing to get this attention, I am a Tom Boy type and always have been.

No makeup, shirts and jeans.

What the people here have done is try to tell me I am not allowed to dislike this.

They have actually fought with me about what I should like.

Now go ask your mother and grandmother if they would like to be treated like that.

When they tell you NO will you call them all the things the people on here have called me?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.





Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed.  TM, you take things way too seriously; lighten up and get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot what you said earlier ZB
Click to expand...


I said that you take things too seriously and that you should lighten up.  How the fuck do you get 'The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders' from THAT?  Oh, my bad.  I forgot who I was dealing with.  You lie, spew shit, twist words, put words in other's mouth .. . . that's how you 'get it'.  

I never said _you _should engage them, you fucking moronic twit . . . I said that I did that. "I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed."  <--- See?????????   Go back and read my fucking posts.  I was telling you what worked for me, trying to get you to see that there is more than one way to skin a cat.  My God you are dense.  

I noticed how you ignored this post of mine.  Notice the winking guy?  Do you GET it?  Normal people present their POV as 'hey, know what works for me?  I just ignore them', presenting their POV as an alternative. I was telling you what worked for me in a light-hearted way, _hence the winking guy_!   But YOU??  You spew nastiness, shit all over everyone, twist words and lie, and refuse to even listen or consider another pov.  



Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never raped from cat callers . . .. were you?
> 
> *If you just play the game a bit they do stop.  It's no fun for them when the females join in, they love it when you ignore them.  Makes them try even harder.  *
Click to expand...


BTW, why do you continue to ignore this?  What makes you right and me wrong?  Why can't you just admit that there is more than one way to handle this?  

You won't, you can't.  You're a jackass and a proven liar.


----------



## Truthmatters

Kat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.
> 
> Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.
> 
> 
> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief you are one vulgar woman. How do you even think of this trash you post?
Click to expand...


Here is what you re missing.

Yes I am a trash talking chick on the internets.

I never talk like that in public while doing business.

I know where it is appropriate.

I was hoping some of the males here would do the same.


On this site people talk trash all day long NO?

I am not the only one.

With my personal friends we talk like that for fucking fun.


Do you understand the differance between business and casual interaction?


----------



## jillian

Er.. TM, no one is missing the fact that you clearly have an emotional issue with this. You have some type of derangement which causes you great anger and irrationality. You have a victim mentality about it that either tells me you have been victimized (and if you were, I'm sorry about that) or just have a deep-seated anger and hatred of men. 

I don't think anyone misses that at all.

Now, we aren't talking about someone breaking the law and pawing an unwilling woman... we're talking about catcalls. You want to know what normal women do when a guy whistles or catcalls?

you smile and you keep walking or you ignore them ... you don't lose your freaking ever-loving mind.... because just cause some guy is classless, doesn't mean you should throw yourself into a tizzy... 

that's what lunatics do... react irrationally to stimuli.


----------



## editec

Men who molest women with cat calls, woman who are doing nothing but walking down the street, I mean,  ought to be horsewhipped or otherwise publically humiliated..

Men who don't understand the difference between making advances that are appropriate to the situation and those that are an insult make life harder for every man, and every woman, too.


----------



## Truthmatters

Jillian, I dont smile I ignore it entirely.

You are now pretending the women on here did not tell me I should ENJOY it and play along.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Jillian, I dont smile I ignore it entirely.
> 
> *You are now pretending the women on here did not tell me I should ENJOY it and play along.*



Liar.


----------



## High_Gravity

editec said:


> Men who molest women with cat calls  who are doing nothing but walking down the street ought to be horsewhipped.




Horse whipped? you need to take your ass over to Saudi Arabia and don't come back.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Er.. TM, no one is missing the fact that you clearly have an emotional issue with this. You have some type of derangement which causes you great anger and irrationality. You have a victim mentality about it that either tells me you have been victimized (and if you were, I'm sorry about that) or just have a deep-seated anger and hatred of men.
> 
> I don't think anyone misses that at all.
> 
> Now, we aren't talking about someone breaking the law and pawing an unwilling woman... we're talking about catcalls. You want to know what normal women do when a guy whistles or catcalls?
> 
> you smile and you keep walking or you ignore them ... you don't lose your freaking ever-loving mind.... because just cause some guy is classless, doesn't mean you should throw yourself into a tizzy...
> 
> that's what lunatics do... react irrationally to stimuli.



I beg to most respectfully differ on this point.

The occasional "tizzy" is healthy, IMHO: You get to blow off steam, and you keep the people around you on their toes. We need to be reminded occasionally to tread carefully through our culture of hidden emotional landmines.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed.  TM, you take things way too seriously; lighten up and get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot what you said earlier ZB
Click to expand...


I take it too seriously ?

I ignore it completedly.

I dont like it.

Nothing you say will make me like it.

I am allowed NOT TO LIKE IT


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed.  TM, you take things way too seriously; lighten up and get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot what you said earlier ZB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it too seriously ?
> 
> I ignore it completedly.
> 
> I dont like it.
> 
> Nothing you say will make me like it.
> 
> I am allowed NOT TO LIKE IT
Click to expand...


No, you are not.


----------



## Truthmatters

Now think about how stupid all this attack on me for not liking this is.


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er.. TM, no one is missing the fact that you clearly have an emotional issue with this. You have some type of derangement which causes you great anger and irrationality. You have a victim mentality about it that either tells me you have been victimized (and if you were, I'm sorry about that) or just have a deep-seated anger and hatred of men.
> 
> I don't think anyone misses that at all.
> 
> Now, we aren't talking about someone breaking the law and pawing an unwilling woman... we're talking about catcalls. You want to know what normal women do when a guy whistles or catcalls?
> 
> you smile and you keep walking or you ignore them ... you don't lose your freaking ever-loving mind.... because just cause some guy is classless, doesn't mean you should throw yourself into a tizzy...
> 
> that's what lunatics do... react irrationally to stimuli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to most respectfully differ on this point.
> 
> The occasional "tizzy" is healthy, IMHO: You get to blow off steam, and you keep the people around you on their toes. We need to be reminded occasionally to tread carefully through our culture of hidden emotional landmines.
Click to expand...


i suppose there's always a need for drama queens. 

but i'd kind of like to see them rooted in some basic agreed-upon reality.


----------



## jillian

editec said:


> Men who molest women with cat calls, woman who are doing nothing but walking down the street, I mean,  ought to be horsewhipped or otherwise publically humiliated..
> 
> Men who don't understand the difference between making advances that are appropriate to the situation and those that are an insult make life harder for every man, and every woman, too.



i don't think i said the behavior was appropriate. it just isn't worth getting apoplectic over.


----------



## Truthmatters

Saying what you believe is not being a drama queen.

Telling people to enjoy what they dont enjoy is being a drama queen.


Does your mother enjoy being treated like this?


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er.. TM, no one is missing the fact that you clearly have an emotional issue with this. You have some type of derangement which causes you great anger and irrationality. You have a victim mentality about it that either tells me you have been victimized (and if you were, I'm sorry about that) or just have a deep-seated anger and hatred of men.
> 
> I don't think anyone misses that at all.
> 
> Now, we aren't talking about someone breaking the law and pawing an unwilling woman... we're talking about catcalls. You want to know what normal women do when a guy whistles or catcalls?
> 
> you smile and you keep walking or you ignore them ... you don't lose your freaking ever-loving mind.... because just cause some guy is classless, doesn't mean you should throw yourself into a tizzy...
> 
> that's what lunatics do... react irrationally to stimuli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to most respectfully differ on this point.
> 
> The occasional "tizzy" is healthy, IMHO: You get to blow off steam, and you keep the people around you on their toes. We need to be reminded occasionally to tread carefully through our culture of hidden emotional landmines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i suppose there's always a need for drama queens.
> 
> but i'd kind of like to see them rooted in some basic agreed-upon reality.
Click to expand...


You mean, like writing grammatically correct sentences?

You have pretty high expectations.


----------



## Zoom-boing

thereisnospoon said:


> These women are "bothered" "feel" harassed, think they are being followed( I like that one)."Hello police, I think these men whp are whistling at me are now walking off their contruction site and following me....Please stop them. In fact there are two of them in my apartment right now." One says she can't go to her gym in the mornings because she has to walk by a construction site.....Take a fuckin cab!!!!
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
> Look sweetie pie, there is no law that says we have the right to not be "bothered"..
> If you want to live in a vacuum, don't go out.
> When people stop being people we have robots.
> *If you don't like what someone says, ignore it and move on.*
> DO you really think you stand a snowball's chance of getting some kind of thought/speech  police to prevent you from being "bothered"...
> Harassment free zones...Are you fucking kidding me?!!!!.Ok, so you're in one of these so-called harassment free zones and you "feel" harassed. By the time you call a cop you are out of the zone and the alleged harasser is long gone. Just who do you think is going to enforce such a ridiculous idea?
> Jesus H Christ. Grow a thicker skin.





Zoom-boing said:


> *If it bothered me I'd ignore it and skulk away, hurriedly race walking down the street to get away before my brain exploded from being offended.  Peachy if that works for you. *Me?  I join in, have some laughs . . . bit of a wink and a nod type thing.  And get this, I walk away with my sensibilities intact!
> 
> But TM?  She will never hear me.



^ ^ ^  People are even saying to ignore it, which is what you do.  Where am I saying to engage them, as I do?  Liar, liar, liar.

Truthmatters is a fucking liar and nothing will change that fact.  She is a Truthmangler.

END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> These women are "bothered" "feel" harassed, think they are being followed( I like that one)."Hello police, I think these men whp are whistling at me are now walking off their contruction site and following me....Please stop them. In fact there are two of them in my apartment right now." One says she can't go to her gym in the mornings because she has to walk by a construction site.....Take a fuckin cab!!!!
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
> Look sweetie pie, there is no law that says we have the right to not be "bothered"..
> If you want to live in a vacuum, don't go out.
> When people stop being people we have robots.
> *If you don't like what someone says, ignore it and move on.*
> DO you really think you stand a snowball's chance of getting some kind of thought/speech  police to prevent you from being "bothered"...
> Harassment free zones...Are you fucking kidding me?!!!!.Ok, so you're in one of these so-called harassment free zones and you "feel" harassed. By the time you call a cop you are out of the zone and the alleged harasser is long gone. Just who do you think is going to enforce such a ridiculous idea?
> Jesus H Christ. Grow a thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it bothered me I'd ignore it and skulk away, hurriedly race walking down the street to get away before my brain exploded from being offended.  Peachy if that works for you. *Me?  I join in, have some laughs . . . bit of a wink and a nod type thing.  And get this, I walk away with my sensibilities intact!
> 
> But TM?  She will never hear me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^  People are even saying to ignore it, which is what you do.  Where am I saying to engage them, as I do?  Liar, liar, liar.
> 
> Truthmatters is a fucking liar and nothing will change that fact.  She is a Truthmangler.
> 
> END OF DISCUSSION.
Click to expand...


I just think shes a psychotic.


----------



## Muhammed

Truthmatters said:


> Why not try to act like a civilized human being and quit making your fucking inability to control you lower brain obvious to the person on the street you are ogliing.
> 
> 
> What many of you men dont realize is the women (yes even the little girls) are aware of what you are doing because you make asses out of yourself doing it.


Women and girls do the same thing. They just start doing it at a younger age because they reach puberty faster.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got offended when cat called, I always just laughed and winked backed.  TM, you take things way too seriously; lighten up and get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot what you said earlier ZB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it too seriously ?
> 
> I ignore it completedly.
> 
> I dont like it.
> 
> *Nothing you say will make me like it.*
Click to expand...


Where did I say you had to like it?  Again, you put words in my mouth.



> *I am allowed NOT TO LIKE IT*



No one ever said you weren't so stop lying and saying that they are.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot what you said earlier ZB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it too seriously ?
> 
> I ignore it completedly.
> 
> I dont like it.
> 
> *Nothing you say will make me like it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you had to like it?  Again, you put words in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am allowed NOT TO LIKE IT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever said you weren't so stop lying and saying that they are.
Click to expand...


Actually I did tell her she has to like it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

It's the Liberal/Progressive way. Your average Liberal/Progressive Parent really is an ignorant fucking degenerate. They are responsible for the sexualization of our American Children. TV only reflects the viewpoints of the Liberal/Progressive assholes who run the TV Networks. They're turning the children into dirty sluts at younger & younger ages. I know what i'm saying is a bit blunt,but it is the truth. The stupid Liberals/Progressives are responsible for this child abuse. It's very sad.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> It's the Liberal/Progressive way. Your average Liberal/Progressive Parent really is an ignorant fucking degenerate. They are responsible for the sexualization of our American Children. TV only reflects the viewpoints of the Liberal/Progressive assholes who run the TV Networks. They're turning the children into dirty sluts at younger & younger ages. I know what i'm saying is a bit blunt,but it is the truth. The stupid Liberals/Progressives are responsible for this child abuse. It's very sad.



So liberals are responsible for teen girls acting like sluts?


----------



## random3434

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Liberal/Progressive way. Your average Liberal/Progressive Parent really is an ignorant fucking degenerate. They are responsible for the sexualization of our American Children. TV only reflects the viewpoints of the Liberal/Progressive assholes who run the TV Networks. They're turning the children into dirty sluts at younger & younger ages. I know what i'm saying is a bit blunt,but it is the truth. The stupid Liberals/Progressives are responsible for this child abuse. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So liberals are responsible for teen girls acting like sluts?
Click to expand...


Libocatroll is the Right Wing Nutter side of Truth Matters.

The right wing  are just as ashamed of him as the left is of TM.


----------



## High_Gravity

Echo Zulu said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Liberal/Progressive way. Your average Liberal/Progressive Parent really is an ignorant fucking degenerate. They are responsible for the sexualization of our American Children. TV only reflects the viewpoints of the Liberal/Progressive assholes who run the TV Networks. They're turning the children into dirty sluts at younger & younger ages. I know what i'm saying is a bit blunt,but it is the truth. The stupid Liberals/Progressives are responsible for this child abuse. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So liberals are responsible for teen girls acting like sluts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libocatroll is the Right Wing Nutter side of Truth Matters.
> 
> The right wing  are just as ashamed of him as the left is of TM.
Click to expand...


From my experience most teenage girls rebel against what their parents want from them and do things to go against the grain, I have seen Pastors daughters dressed like strippers at the club during the weekend, you can't be so quick to blame the parents because alot of the time the parents did their job, different things happen along the way to make a teenage girl act that way.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it too seriously ?
> 
> I ignore it completedly.
> 
> I dont like it.
> 
> *Nothing you say will make me like it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say you had to like it?  Again, you put words in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am allowed NOT TO LIKE IT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one ever said you weren't so stop lying and saying that they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I did tell her she has to like it.
Click to expand...


That's on you then.  I never have and she implies that I did.  She's a liar.

eta:  she made her claim before your statement.  She's a proven liar.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Liberal/Progressive way. Your average Liberal/Progressive Parent really is an ignorant fucking degenerate. They are responsible for the sexualization of our American Children. TV only reflects the viewpoints of the Liberal/Progressive assholes who run the TV Networks. They're turning the children into dirty sluts at younger & younger ages. I know what i'm saying is a bit blunt,but it is the truth. The stupid Liberals/Progressives are responsible for this child abuse. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So liberals are responsible for teen girls acting like sluts?
Click to expand...


Yes. Those who create the shows and run the TV Networks are Liberals/Progressives. They are responsible for slutting-up these children at younger & younger ages. And parents who are Liberals/Progressives promote this kind of child abuse as well. Liberal/Progressive parents try to come off as being superior and enlightened but in reality they're just ignorant degenerates. The Media and especially TV only reflect the warped Liberal/Progressive mentality. Slutting-up the children is something they truly believe in. It is very sad but it is what it is.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

If those in the Media and those who create TV Shows weren't Liberals/Progressives,you wouldn't see this obsession with Slutting-up the children like you see now. It's just their degeneracy. They really can't help themselves. I blame the Media but i also blame Liberal/Progressive parents who buy the products and promote this child abuse. Liberals/Progressives like to sneer at Family Values but that's just a symptom of their ignorant degeneracy disease. First they brought us the 'Dumbing-Down of America' and now they're bringing us the 'Slutting-Up of American Children.' Wake up America. Family Values is exactly what we need at this point.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Liberal/Progressive way. Your average Liberal/Progressive Parent really is an ignorant fucking degenerate. They are responsible for the sexualization of our American Children. TV only reflects the viewpoints of the Liberal/Progressive assholes who run the TV Networks. They're turning the children into dirty sluts at younger & younger ages. I know what i'm saying is a bit blunt,but it is the truth. The stupid Liberals/Progressives are responsible for this child abuse. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So liberals are responsible for teen girls acting like sluts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Those who create the shows and run the TV Networks are Liberals/Progressives. They are responsible for slutting-up these children at younger & younger ages. And parents who are Liberals/Progressives promote this kind of child abuse as well. Liberal/Progressive parents try to come off as being superior and enlightened but in reality they're just ignorant degenerates. The Media and especially TV only reflect the warped Liberal/Progressive mentality. Slutting-up the children is something they truly believe in. It is very sad but it is what it is.
Click to expand...



But how does it help anyone agenda to slut up the children?


----------



## random3434

High Gravity, don't bother trying to discuss anything with the troll. He'll just keep repeating himself over and over and over, saying the same thing. He's not rational enough to debate anything, he's kinda like a bot.

Watch.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So liberals are responsible for teen girls acting like sluts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Those who create the shows and run the TV Networks are Liberals/Progressives. They are responsible for slutting-up these children at younger & younger ages. And parents who are Liberals/Progressives promote this kind of child abuse as well. Liberal/Progressive parents try to come off as being superior and enlightened but in reality they're just ignorant degenerates. The Media and especially TV only reflect the warped Liberal/Progressive mentality. Slutting-up the children is something they truly believe in. It is very sad but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But how does it help anyone agenda to slut up the children?
Click to expand...


Millions of stupid Americans are watching these shows and buying their products no? So obviously there are enough morons out there who do enjoy this Slutting-up of American children. If you buy a Barbie Doll dressed up like a Rap Video Slut than you're contributing to Slutting-up your own child. If you buy their products,you're only making things worse. Just look closely at who creates these shows. They are created by Liberals/Progressives. And people sit around wondering why there are so many insane pervs in this country. The lines are all being blurred. When you see an eight year old little girl dressed up like a Rap Video Slut,you know there is something very wrong. Liberals/Progressives love to sneer at Family Values but maybe they should reconsider that warped mentality? Something to think about i guess.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

In fact the good folks at MTV just created a show promoting Teen Pregnancy called '16 and Pregnant.' Just more Dumbing-Down of America and Slutting-Up of American Children brought to us by the "Enlightened" Liberals/Progressives.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> In fact the good folks at MTV just created a show promoting Teen Pregnancy called '16 and Pregnant.' Just more Dumbing-Down of America and Slutting-Up of American Children brought to us by the "Enlightened" Liberals/Progressives.



Well that show was started to try and showing the ramifications of teen pregnancy but I see your point, I have heard reports of girls getting pregnant on purpose just to be on the show. It needs to be cancelled.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact the good folks at MTV just created a show promoting Teen Pregnancy called '16 and Pregnant.' Just more Dumbing-Down of America and Slutting-Up of American Children brought to us by the "Enlightened" Liberals/Progressives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that show was started to try and showing the ramifications of teen pregnancy but I see your point, I have heard reports of girls getting pregnant on purpose just to be on the show. It needs to be cancelled.
Click to expand...


Liberal Hollywood has gotten in on the Slutting-Up of American Children act too. They have created several films in recent years promoting Teens getting knocked up.  I guess Liberals/Progressives feel that their Slutting-Up thing is a slap in the face to the folks promoting Family Values. Anything to piss off those "evil" Family Values folks i guess. Liberals/Progressives really are warped. Stop watching their shows and buying their products. Quit buying Barbie Dolls dressed up as Rap Video Sluts. You do have some control and influence.


----------



## chanel

Well libo - I don't necessarily agree with your premise, because I think its promoted by greed - not ideology. Sex sells. And as a high school teacher I can assure you that slutty teen clothes are purchased by people of all socioeconomic classes and political afilliations. But I do appreciate your way with words. "Slutting up the children " may now become a USMB classic!


----------



## jillian

chanel said:


> Well libo - I don't necessarily agree with your premise, because I think its promoted by greed - not ideology. Sex sells. And as a high school teacher I can assure you that slutty teen clothes are purchased by people of all socioeconomic classes and political afilliations. But I do appreciate your way with words. "Slutting up the children " may now become a USMB classic!



you appreciate his way with words? for real??

i think he sounds unhinged. *shrug*

and for the record, studies show that it's rightwingers who watch the reality TV garbage. so it may be being sold by "lefties" but it's being bought by "righties"

http://aaronkrager.com/2010/11/10/liberals-and-conservatives-watch-different-tv/


----------



## chanel

Teens watch teen shows Jillian. They don't vote and generally don't know or care who's left or right. But your partisan take is duly noted. Up there with libo.


----------



## jillian

chanel said:


> Teens watch teen shows Jillian. They don't vote and generally don't know or care who's left or right. But your partisan take is duly noted. Up there with libo.



it's not *my* "partisan take". it was a study of viewing habits as relates to political leanings. my response, in case you missed it, was to the wacko libo's rant.

you didn't ask what I think.


----------



## Revere

chanel said:


> Well libo - I don't necessarily agree with your premise, because I think its promoted by greed - not ideology. Sex sells. And as a high school teacher I can assure you that slutty teen clothes are purchased by people of all socioeconomic classes and political afilliations. But I do appreciate your way with words. "Slutting up the children " may now become a USMB classic!



I always thought high school teachers were way hotter than slutty teens...even in high school!


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!



Given the increased incidence of both divorce and single motherhood, it's very doubtful that she grew up in the same house with her father, or even with much contact with him.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of where the problem originates.
> 
> 
> You personal reaction to a female on the street.
> 
> 
> You looked at them like a piece of ass and felt a little guilty and blamed the girls dad for not following her arround.
> 
> 
> Stop treating the women you see as a potential piece of ass no matter what their ages.
> 
> 
> Want to know why TV does this , look in the mirror.
> 
> Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.
> 
> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.
> 
> 
> When we teach our girls to USE this power because there is no fighting it then you call then bitches.
> 
> This is why being a bitch is a new value to women.
> 
> If I be a bitch and piss you off you stop looking at me like you are about to rape me.
> 
> 
> Men need to act like they can control their dicks and quit blaming it on what someone looks like.
Click to expand...


My, don't YOU sound bitter and hostile toward men.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> Now note the female posters on here who post pictures of beautiful women who are NOT themselves.
> 
> They post these so you will think that they are beautiful and fuckable so you will like them for their sexiness.
> 
> I dont want  you to see me for good reason.
> 
> I want you to address my words without that value you seem to need.



No, you silly, bitter bitch.  We use pictures of women other than ourselves because only a complete dumbass makes personal information available on an open Internet forum.  

As for your intense desire to hide what you apparently consider your overwhelming beauty in order to have your words valued for themselves, I don't know why you bother, since you're obviously incapable of believing that anyone is judging you on anything but your twat, no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?



You do realize that the vast majority of men DON'T rape, and never would under any circumstances, so it's pathological of you to characterize this as "a world of rape" based on the actions of a statistically tiny group of evil people, or view everyday men and their behavior through a prism of hatred and paranoid fear because of it.  Do you also see this as a world of child-abusing mothers, just because a (thankfully) statistically small group of women abuse their children?

What a sad, sick, negative way to live your life.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you're not on the same page as ZB. I don't think she's referring to being demeaned or being made uncomfortable. i think she's referring to someone thinking a woman is attractive. That doesn't mean walking around with your boobs hanging out and a skirt that lets people know what color underwear you have on.
> 
> but there's nothing wrong with healthy appreciation on either side.
Click to expand...


TM doesn't seem to be able to draw a distinction between "looking at a woman that way" - as the original post that got her frothing said, hooting and catcalling, and rape.  Just doesn't seem to be much of a sense of perspective or degree in her.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> was anything I said about looking?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck do you people have to lie about what is said.
> 
> When a woman is walking alone in public and a group of men start yelling at her about the size of her tits and the hotness of her ass and what they would do with said body parts there is an element of threat involved.
> 
> I challenge you to find it harmless while watching it happen to your 14 year old daughter.
> 
> So much concern for the way girls are protrayed on TV and NO FUCKING concern about how people treat each other in real life??
> 
> 
> I wish every one of you would experience what I'm talking about personally then you may have a shred of decency.



Actually, the post that initially got your granny panties in a ruffle DID talk about looking, which you immediately interpreted into drooling on the ground and screaming things about private parts.

I'd like to think I taught my daughter more of a sense of proportion and common sense than you seem capable of displaying.  It's doubtful I could have taught her LESS.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> I am not amazed you think males brains and mouths are not connected making it impossible for them  to receive any blame for what comes out of their mouths.



For someone who's been having a screeching bitch fit for pages now about the horrors of being pre-judged and stereotyped by sex, your constant blanket denigrations of all men as stupid, Neanderthal, would-be rapists smack of a large dose of hypocrisy.

On the other hand, the tone to your posts indicates that you lost control of yourself some time ago, and have yet to recover it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now heres the point, you dont care about the women at all.
> 
> You see them as objects and not human beings.
> 
> You just want your johnson touched by someone other than rosie palms.
> 
> You are so enlightened about women that you have to pay desperate ones to rub you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I do at the strip club? you been
> 
> me physco?
Click to expand...


In TM's world, if you view women as sexually desirable, it is impossible for you to ALSO view them as fellow human beings.  The two are mutually exclusive.  

She appears to have serious sexual identity issues.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ is a "con woman"?
> 
> I'm a "con woman"?
> 
> and you wonder why you don't get taken seriously and get called 'truthdoesntmatter'?
Click to expand...


No, she doesn't wonder.  She's convinced that it's because of sexism.  That's the only POSSIBLE reason anyone could ever dislike her or view her with contempt, because as much as she screeches about wanting to be viewed as a person, not just a set of genitals, she herself is incapable of doing so.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well libo - I don't necessarily agree with your premise, because I think its promoted by greed - not ideology. Sex sells. And as a high school teacher I can assure you that slutty teen clothes are purchased by people of all socioeconomic classes and political afilliations. But I do appreciate your way with words. "Slutting up the children " may now become a USMB classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you appreciate his way with words? for real??
> 
> i think he sounds unhinged. *shrug*
> 
> and for the record, studies show that it's rightwingers who watch the reality TV garbage. so it may be being sold by "lefties" but it's being bought by "righties"
> 
> Liberals and Conservatives watch different TV : Aaron Krager
Click to expand...


The "reality TV garbage," you are referencing from the article seems to be White Collar, Pawn Stars and American Chopper. Which of these involve "slutting up children?"

Frankly, I'm not certain what you guys are talking about: Can anyone give a link that would give an example of whatever the OP is talking about? I don't really consider a show about pregnate teens on MTV an example of, "Teen Female Sexualization."


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to coopperate with assholes and I choose not to.
> 
> Listen to your stupid self telling me I should LIKE being screamed at in public about my girl parts.
> 
> 
> Its like telling a rape victim to just lie back and enjoy the fucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief you are one vulgar woman. How do you even think of this trash you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you're missing.
> 
> Yes I am a trash talking chick on the internet.
> 
> *1. *I never talk like that in public while doing business.
> 
> 
> *2. *I know where it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> *I was hoping some of the males here would do the same.*
> 
> 
> On this site people talk trash all day long NO?
> 
> I am not the only one.
> 
> With my personal friends we talk like that for fucking fun.
> 
> 
> Do you understand the differance between business and casual interaction?
Click to expand...


The same what, exactly?  Just doing #1 & #2 would make us all a bunch of girls!


Boys _*like*_ girls and that's not going to change anytime soon.  You don't like unwelcome advances and I get that - but I'm old and careful.  When I was young and stupid I made some advances that were unwelcome and I'll fess up to making some girls cry along the way, mostly in elementary school.  When a boy learns how to tell  which girls he can and which girls he can't, fuck with, he should write a book because it's still beyond men..... like I said, we're pretty stupid with pretty much everything except the plumbing.

We are passionate about servicing the plumbing.  

It's hard enough for a nice guy to get laid..... do you really think the wolf whistlers EVER get a true date with that shtick?  Trust me.  The boys will change or the men will masturbate.

If you don't want you're plumbing serviced, that's your right and I for one will defend a woman's right to self service her plumbing as long as there's ink in my typewriter ribbon.  Some girls, on the other hand, *like* to get their plumbing serviced and we're all looking for her - you can't blame a guy for asking.   That's a major difference***... girls sometimes want a hand with the plumbing and boys will ALWAYS prefer a hand that isn't theirs if a blow-job is out of the question.

Grown up men who prefer grown up women prefer a relationship with one woman that they don't have to chase because she *likes *getting caught occasionally.

It'll be different after high school.



*** Only a fool believes men and women aren't just a little bit different.  Hooray for that little difference! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXsLW8EK5_8[/ame]


----------



## chanel

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well libo - I don't necessarily agree with your premise, because I think its promoted by greed - not ideology. Sex sells. And as a high school teacher I can assure you that slutty teen clothes are purchased by people of all socioeconomic classes and political afilliations. But I do appreciate your way with words. "Slutting up the children " may now become a USMB classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you appreciate his way with words? for real??
> 
> i think he sounds unhinged. *shrug*
> 
> and for the record, studies show that it's rightwingers who watch the reality TV garbage. so it may be being sold by "lefties" but it's being bought by "righties"
> 
> Liberals and Conservatives watch different TV : Aaron Krager
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "reality TV garbage," you are referencing from the article seems to be White Collar, Pawn Stars and American Chopper. Which of these involve "slutting up children?"
> 
> Frankly, I'm not certain what you guys are talking about: Can anyone give a link that would give an example of whatever the OP is talking about? I don't really consider a show about pregnate teens on MTV an example of, "Teen Female Sexualization."
Click to expand...


One of the examples given were two females making out on a bed in Glee.  The scene was gratuitious and unnecessary.  The girls are not lesbians.  They were just "experimenting" I suppose.  It won't stop me from watching the show, but it was a bit over the top.  I think there's something particularly sleezy about men wanting to see two HETEROSEXUAL women in bed together.  Esp. if they're supposed to be 16.


----------



## chanel

Oh and Samson - I think "16 and Pregnant" is an excellent show for kids.  They do NOT glamorize teen pregnancy at all.


----------



## Zoom-boing

chanel said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you appreciate his way with words? for real??
> 
> i think he sounds unhinged. *shrug*
> 
> and for the record, studies show that it's rightwingers who watch the reality TV garbage. so it may be being sold by "lefties" but it's being bought by "righties"
> 
> Liberals and Conservatives watch different TV : Aaron Krager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "reality TV garbage," you are referencing from the article seems to be White Collar, Pawn Stars and American Chopper. Which of these involve "slutting up children?"
> 
> Frankly, I'm not certain what you guys are talking about: Can anyone give a link that would give an example of whatever the OP is talking about? I don't really consider a show about pregnate teens on MTV an example of, "Teen Female Sexualization."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the examples given were two females making out on a bed in Glee.  The scene was gratuitious and unnecessary.  The girls are not lesbians.  They were just "experimenting" I suppose.  It won't stop me from watching the show, but it was a bit over the top.  I think there's something particularly sleezy about men wanting to see two HETEROSEXUAL women in bed together.  Esp. if they're supposed to be 16.
Click to expand...


^ ^ ^  And that's why I won't let my 13 year old watch it.


----------



## High_Gravity

chanel said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you appreciate his way with words? for real??
> 
> i think he sounds unhinged. *shrug*
> 
> and for the record, studies show that it's rightwingers who watch the reality TV garbage. so it may be being sold by "lefties" but it's being bought by "righties"
> 
> Liberals and Conservatives watch different TV : Aaron Krager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "reality TV garbage," you are referencing from the article seems to be White Collar, Pawn Stars and American Chopper. Which of these involve "slutting up children?"
> 
> Frankly, I'm not certain what you guys are talking about: Can anyone give a link that would give an example of whatever the OP is talking about? I don't really consider a show about pregnate teens on MTV an example of, "Teen Female Sexualization."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the examples given were two females making out on a bed in Glee.  The scene was gratuitious and unnecessary.  The girls are not lesbians.  They were just "experimenting" I suppose.  It won't stop me from watching the show, but it was a bit over the top.  I think there's something particularly sleezy about men wanting to see two HETEROSEXUAL women in bed together.  Esp. if they're supposed to be 16.
Click to expand...


I think men want to see 2 women in bed together regardless of their sexuality, but the part about those 2 girls being 16 is sleazy, I have heard of Glee but never watched it, what is the point of that show?


----------



## Truthmatters

AVG-JOE said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief you are one vulgar woman. How do you even think of this trash you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you're missing.
> 
> Yes I am a trash talking chick on the internet.
> 
> *1. *I never talk like that in public while doing business.
> 
> 
> *2. *I know where it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> *I was hoping some of the males here would do the same.*
> 
> 
> On this site people talk trash all day long NO?
> 
> I am not the only one.
> 
> With my personal friends we talk like that for fucking fun.
> 
> 
> Do you understand the differance between business and casual interaction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same what, exactly?  Just doing #1 & #2 would make us all a bunch of girls!
> 
> 
> Boys _*like*_ girls and that's not going to change anytime soon.  You don't like unwelcome advances and I get that - but I'm old and careful.  When I was young and stupid I made some advances that were unwelcome and I'll fess up to making some girls cry along the way, mostly in elementary school.  When a boy learns how to tell  which girls he can and which girls he can't, fuck with, he should write a book because it's still beyond men..... like I said, we're pretty stupid with pretty much everything except the plumbing.
> 
> We are passionate about servicing the plumbing.
> 
> It's hard enough for a nice guy to get laid..... do you really think the wolf whistlers EVER get a true date with that shtick?  Trust me.  The boys will change or the men will masturbate.
> 
> If you don't want you're plumbing serviced, that's your right and I for one will defend a woman's right to self service her plumbing as long as there's ink in my typewriter ribbon.  Some girls, on the other hand, *like* to get their plumbing serviced and we're all looking for her - you can't blame a guy for asking.   That's a major difference***... girls sometimes want a hand with the plumbing and boys will ALWAYS prefer a hand that isn't theirs if a blow-job is out of the question.
> 
> Grown up men who prefer grown up women prefer a relationship with one woman that they don't have to chase because she *likes *getting caught occasionally.
> 
> It'll be different after high school.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Only a fool believes men and women aren't just a little bit different.  Hooray for that little difference!
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXsLW8EK5_8[/ame]
Click to expand...


I LOVE men, men are my family and my best friends.

I love them and believe they are intelligent and capable people.

I think they are very capable of learning , hense my responses on this thread.

In my experience the harrassment I have recieved in my lifetime was NOT intended to make me feel pretty.

They were aimed at making me feel vulnerable in public.

Its completely different to flirt with a woman then it is to scream from a car "god damned look at the titties on that one'.

Some how to the people here who hate my politics think I am insane for not liking that treatment and chasing after the car asking for more of it from the screamers?

They would not ask that of any woman they care about like say a Mom or Grandma or daughter but they always require completely insane shit from me due to my politics.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you're missing.
> 
> Yes I am a trash talking chick on the internet.
> 
> *1. *I never talk like that in public while doing business.
> 
> 
> *2. *I know where it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> *I was hoping some of the males here would do the same.*
> 
> 
> On this site people talk trash all day long NO?
> 
> I am not the only one.
> 
> With my personal friends we talk like that for fucking fun.
> 
> 
> Do you understand the differance between business and casual interaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same what, exactly?  Just doing #1 & #2 would make us all a bunch of girls!
> 
> 
> Boys _*like*_ girls and that's not going to change anytime soon.  You don't like unwelcome advances and I get that - but I'm old and careful.  When I was young and stupid I made some advances that were unwelcome and I'll fess up to making some girls cry along the way, mostly in elementary school.  When a boy learns how to tell  which girls he can and which girls he can't, fuck with, he should write a book because it's still beyond men..... like I said, we're pretty stupid with pretty much everything except the plumbing.
> 
> We are passionate about servicing the plumbing.
> 
> It's hard enough for a nice guy to get laid..... do you really think the wolf whistlers EVER get a true date with that shtick?  Trust me.  The boys will change or the men will masturbate.
> 
> If you don't want you're plumbing serviced, that's your right and I for one will defend a woman's right to self service her plumbing as long as there's ink in my typewriter ribbon.  Some girls, on the other hand, *like* to get their plumbing serviced and we're all looking for her - you can't blame a guy for asking.   That's a major difference***... girls sometimes want a hand with the plumbing and boys will ALWAYS prefer a hand that isn't theirs if a blow-job is out of the question.
> 
> Grown up men who prefer grown up women prefer a relationship with one woman that they don't have to chase because she *likes *getting caught occasionally.
> 
> It'll be different after high school.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Only a fool believes men and women aren't just a little bit different.  Hooray for that little difference!
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXsLW8EK5_8[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I LOVE men, men are my family and my best friends.
> 
> I love them and believe they are intelligent and capable people.
> 
> *I think they are very capable of learning *, hense my responses on this thread.
> 
> In my experience the harrassment I have recieved in my lifetime was NOT intended to make me feel pretty.
> 
> They were aimed at making me feel vulnerable in public.
> 
> *Its completely different to flirt with a woman then it is to scream from a car "god damned look at the titties on that one'.*
> 
> *Some how to the people here who hate my politics think I am insane for not liking that treatment and chasing after the car asking for more of it from the screamers?*
> 
> They would not ask that of any woman they care about like say a Mom or Grandma or daughter but they always require completely insane shit from me due to my politics.
Click to expand...


Capable of learning?  You just voided your previous statements with this.  You make men sound like monkeys or dogs or something.

My response would have been 'they're real and they're spectacular!'

Liar.


----------



## Truthmatters

No you idiot I did not.

You just read what you want into what I say


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> No you idiot I did not.
> 
> *You just read what you want into what I say*



No, that's what _you _have done throughout this thread then posted it as fact.  True story.  

You never are gonna answer my question, are you?    Liars gotta lie!


----------



## Truthmatters

That is merely YOUR opinion.

Ask the question


----------



## LibocalypseNow

chanel said:


> Well libo - I don't necessarily agree with your premise, because I think its promoted by greed - not ideology. Sex sells. And as a high school teacher I can assure you that slutty teen clothes are purchased by people of all socioeconomic classes and political afilliations. But I do appreciate your way with words. "Slutting up the children " may now become a USMB classic!



You're right,it's not only about ideology. It is about cash too. If a parent purchases that Barbie Doll dressed as a Rap Video Slut,then they're contributing to the Slutting-Up of their own child. That's why i brought up Family Values. The 'Enlightened" Liberals/Progressives love to sneer at Family Values but they really are very important. You don't have to watch their shows and purchase their products. You can bring dignity and self-respect to your own home. You don't have to buy into their Dumbing-Down of America or their Slutting-Up of American Children. You do have a choice. And thanks for the kind words Chanel.


----------



## Truthmatters

"their" commercials?

wtf?

this is corporations making and running these commercials.

They are who YOU fight for


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Look closely at who creates these shows & movies sexualizing Children and you will quickly see that they're all created by "Enlightened" Liberals/Progressives. I assure you none are created by Conservatives. See who their creators,writers,producers,and directors are. You wont find any Conservatives there. They're all self-professed "Enlightened" Liberals/Progressives. It's all about Slutting-Up the kids for them. Apparently it's a new and enormous market. It's the final frontier in perverting and Dumbing-Down America. Time to target the children now. It really is very sad. So throw away that Sesame Street and give the kids that stupid slut Lady Gaga instead. WTG America! Keep up the good work.


----------



## random3434

This thread is now hysterical, in a sad way. 


Truthmatters on one side, and Librocaltroll on the other, both sounding like batshit crazy broken records.

*They are both Coo-Coo for Coconuts*. 


Unsubscribing.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Echo Zulu said:


> This thread is now hysterical, in a sad way.
> 
> 
> Truthmatters on one side, and Librocaltroll on the other, both sounding like batshit crazy broken records.
> 
> *They are both Coo-Coo for Coconuts*.
> 
> 
> Unsubscribing.



Obviously I disagree. lol! My posts are actually quite sane & accurate. Read em some more and than think some more. You might be surprised how sane & accurate i am. But then again,maybe not. But you know what they say about opinions right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> "their" commercials?
> 
> wtf?
> 
> this is corporations making and running these commercials.
> 
> They are who YOU fight for



Yes, because supporting capitalism and objecting to treating American businesses like the golden goose that we're slowly killing to try to get the eggs inside MUST mean that we think everything any of them ever do is always right.  Much the same way that you - apparently - hang out in disgusting slums and assume that all men are exactly like the handful of bad apples you encounter there.  Although actually, I suspect the only slum you're encountering these evil would-be rapists in is your own diseased mind.

Either way, what is it I keep saying about you in regard to a complete and utter lack of perspective and proportion?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you're missing.
> 
> Yes I am a trash talking chick on the internet.
> 
> *1. *I never talk like that in public while doing business.
> 
> 
> *2. *I know where it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> *I was hoping some of the males here would do the same.*
> 
> 
> On this site people talk trash all day long NO?
> 
> I am not the only one.
> 
> With my personal friends we talk like that for fucking fun.
> 
> 
> Do you understand the differance between business and casual interaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same what, exactly?  Just doing #1 & #2 would make us all a bunch of girls!
> 
> 
> Boys _*like*_ girls and that's not going to change anytime soon.  You don't like unwelcome advances and I get that - but I'm old and careful.  When I was young and stupid I made some advances that were unwelcome and I'll fess up to making some girls cry along the way, mostly in elementary school.  When a boy learns how to tell  which girls he can and which girls he can't, fuck with, he should write a book because it's still beyond men..... like I said, we're pretty stupid with pretty much everything except the plumbing.
> 
> We are passionate about servicing the plumbing.
> 
> It's hard enough for a nice guy to get laid..... do you really think the wolf whistlers EVER get a true date with that shtick?  Trust me.  The boys will change or the men will masturbate.
> 
> If you don't want you're plumbing serviced, that's your right and I for one will defend a woman's right to self service her plumbing as long as there's ink in my typewriter ribbon.  Some girls, on the other hand, *like* to get their plumbing serviced and we're all looking for her - you can't blame a guy for asking.   That's a major difference***... girls sometimes want a hand with the plumbing and boys will ALWAYS prefer a hand that isn't theirs if a blow-job is out of the question.
> 
> Grown up men who prefer grown up women prefer a relationship with one woman that they don't have to chase because she *likes *getting caught occasionally.
> 
> It'll be different after high school.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Only a fool believes men and women aren't just a little bit different.  Hooray for that little difference!
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXsLW8EK5_8[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I LOVE men, men are my family and my best friends.
> 
> I love them and believe they are intelligent and capable people.
> 
> I think they are very capable of learning , hense my responses on this thread.
> 
> In my experience the harrassment I have recieved in my lifetime was NOT intended to make me feel pretty.
> 
> They were aimed at making me feel vulnerable in public.
> 
> Its completely different to flirt with a woman then it is to scream from a car "god damned look at the titties on that one'.
> 
> Some how to the people here who hate my politics think I am insane for not liking that treatment and chasing after the car asking for more of it from the screamers?
> 
> They would not ask that of any woman they care about like say a Mom or Grandma or daughter but they always require completely insane shit from me due to my politics.
Click to expand...


Excellent!  I was worried about ya.  You seemed angry..... Hug?

Angry women freak me out.  They can have their fun side to be certain, but I'm a 'fixer' and one hard rule to life is that one and only one is the _attitude_ a human truly has *control* over.

I made a long distance call or two in my youth.     

I'm jealous of you young'uns..... e-mail must !!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> I LOVE men, men are my family and my best friends.
> 
> I love them and believe they are intelligent and capable people.
> 
> I think they are very capable of learning , hense my responses on this thread.
> 
> In my experience the harrassment I have recieved in my lifetime was NOT intended to make me feel pretty.
> 
> They were aimed at making me feel vulnerable in public.
> 
> Its completely different to flirt with a woman then it is to scream from a car "god damned look at the titties on that one'.
> 
> Some how to the people here who hate my politics think I am insane for not liking that treatment and chasing after the car asking for more of it from the screamers?
> 
> They would not ask that of any woman they care about like say a Mom or Grandma or daughter but they always require completely insane shit from me due to my politics.



Look TM, I don't really know you and you don't really know me but we're making contact here.  I'm telling you straight up - in a public situation, if I felt like I could help a sister out of a 'difficult situation' I'd step to the plate in a heartbeat if asked to.  I'm also a friendly mutt who doesn't hesitate asking folks if they need a hand if it looks like they're havin' a bad day.  

There's a LOT of guys out there just like me who would help if asked.  Girls too.  Girls  

If you have some guy asking you to show him your bbies, it's only because 1.) he _wants_ to see them & 2.) some girls, when asked, _will_ show boobies and more if asked nicely, and legislating wants and attitudes is not difficult - it's im-fucking-possible, so you can't blame a guy for asking.  

If you ever come across some clown who doesn't understand when 'no' means 'no', ask for help... you'd be surprised what can happen when 'the public' turns into people.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvj6zdWLUuk[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same what, exactly?  Just doing #1 & #2 would make us all a bunch of girls!
> 
> 
> Boys _*like*_ girls and that's not going to change anytime soon.  You don't like unwelcome advances and I get that - but I'm old and careful.  When I was young and stupid I made some advances that were unwelcome and I'll fess up to making some girls cry along the way, mostly in elementary school.  When a boy learns how to tell  which girls he can and which girls he can't, fuck with, he should write a book because it's still beyond men..... like I said, we're pretty stupid with pretty much everything except the plumbing.
> 
> We are passionate about servicing the plumbing.
> 
> It's hard enough for a nice guy to get laid..... do you really think the wolf whistlers EVER get a true date with that shtick?  Trust me.  The boys will change or the men will masturbate.
> 
> If you don't want you're plumbing serviced, that's your right and I for one will defend a woman's right to self service her plumbing as long as there's ink in my typewriter ribbon.  Some girls, on the other hand, *like* to get their plumbing serviced and we're all looking for her - you can't blame a guy for asking.   That's a major difference***... girls sometimes want a hand with the plumbing and boys will ALWAYS prefer a hand that isn't theirs if a blow-job is out of the question.
> 
> Grown up men who prefer grown up women prefer a relationship with one woman that they don't have to chase because she *likes *getting caught occasionally.
> 
> It'll be different after high school.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Only a fool believes men and women aren't just a little bit different.  Hooray for that little difference!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXsLW8EK5_8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE men, men are my family and my best friends.
> 
> I love them and believe they are intelligent and capable people.
> 
> *I think they are very capable of learning *, hense my responses on this thread.
> 
> In my experience the harrassment I have recieved in my lifetime was NOT intended to make me feel pretty.
> 
> They were aimed at making me feel vulnerable in public.
> 
> *Its completely different to flirt with a woman then it is to scream from a car "god damned look at the titties on that one'.*
> 
> *Some how to the people here who hate my politics think I am insane for not liking that treatment and chasing after the car asking for more of it from the screamers?*
> 
> They would not ask that of any woman they care about like say a Mom or Grandma or daughter but they always require completely insane shit from me due to my politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capable of learning?  You just voided your previous statements with this.  You make men sound like monkeys or dogs or something.
> 
> My response would have been 'they're real and they're spectacular!'
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...


'Liar' is extreme.

Perhaps 'Extremist'.  But aren't we all over certain issues?​


----------



## AVG-JOE

LibocalypseNow said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is now hysterical, in a sad way.
> 
> 
> Truthmatters on one side, and Librocaltroll on the other, both sounding like batshit crazy broken records.
> 
> *They are both Coo-Coo for Coconuts*.
> 
> 
> Unsubscribing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I disagree. lol! My posts are actually quite sane & accurate. Read em so more and than think some more. You might be surprised how sane & accurate i am. But then again,maybe not. But you know what they say about opinions right?
Click to expand...


Average saying:  "Sanity and accuracy do NOT relieve a writers responsibility to be other than boring."


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> That is merely YOUR opinion.
> 
> Ask the question



Nope, that's a fact Jack.

Go back and read the thread, I'm not spoon feeding you.  Just the fact that you asked 'what question' tells me you don't even bother reading other posts, you just spew.


----------



## Father Time

"According to a new study conducted by the Parents Television Council (PTC)"

That's all I need to know before I can dismiss the entire study.

Seriously it's done by a political group with an agenda that just so happened to be supported by the study they made.

It's like a tobacco company conducting a study that says the dangers of smoking are overrated.


----------



## Father Time

And to comment on truthmatters ... well I haven't seen a good meltdown here in a long time.

Yes TM all men secretly want to rape every woman we find attractive, that cat call is just there to mark our targets to other men.

In fact


----------



## Father Time

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to tell you, you keep mentioning police and groups of men. I think you are greatly exageratting your stories, do you want all men who look at a woman or cat call to be thrown in jail? I can tell you this in some parts of the country you go there are large groups of people from Mexico and Latin America, in those countries the legal age of consent in 14 and in their eyes they see a 14 year old girl as a legit sexual conquest, I'm not saying I agree but that is the case for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned jail did I.
> 
> What I did say is I dont like this type of attention.
> 
> The con women on here said I should like it and engauge the offenders.
> 
> 
> It is my right not to enjoy it dont you think?
> 
> Yes strippers are women but they are women who have put themselves in a place to make money from this typeof attention.
> 
> They consented huh?
> 
> 
> A woman walking down the street ( including 14 year old girls) have not consented to be screamed at with sexual slurs, they are just trying to enjoy their own freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to tell you, I have been around a while and been in some pretty bad areas, but I have never seen a 14 year old girl screamed at by a pack of men like you say, but if this were to happen would I agree with it? no. If you don't like the attention of men, thats up to you also. But, this is a free society, and with a free society you have risks that come with it. If you don't like men cat calling you, dress conservatily or wear one of the burkas that I posted in the other page of this thread.
Click to expand...


They shouldn't have to do that, they should just be able to tell them to knock it off. If they don't listen then uh... not sure what you should do.


----------



## Truthmatters

Ahhhh the memories


----------



## Truthmatters

thereisnospoon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> And A human being with human emotions and does not exsist for your pleasure.
> 
> When men are together and see a pretty woman they act like fucking assholes.
> 
> What you guys dont realize is we know WTF you are doing.
> 
> 
> I once had a guy friend who saw me on the street walking to class, he then thought it would be funny to cat call me. To his complete surprize I acted as if I heard nothing and kept on walking as if there was only silence. What he found out that day is women PRETEND not to hear this shit even when we can tell full well whats going on.
> 
> 
> When you oggle a girl and talk to your friends you really think we are oblivious.
> 
> We are not because men present a huge personal danger to women and we are far more aware of what is going on arround us then it appears.
> 
> 
> You are not getting away with it you are being ignored and observed.
> 
> Its what we have to do to protect ourselves from the assholes who would harm us if they got the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!! You're one of those angry cock teasers.
> You're one these bitches that gets looked at , you fly off the handle and get in the looker's face. You act all tough like you want to throw knuckles with any guy that dares look in your direction. You spend your days looking for things to bother yourself with.
> Let me tell you something, no one would bother objectifying you because you probably THINK you are more attractive than you actually are and once people get to know you, they realize you are a rotten apple on the inside.
Click to expand...


note how I tell him how I react and then he claims I react differently then I claim?


This is how the right treatss me on this site because they hate the facts I bring them.

They allow me no graces and insult me for anything I saay.


----------



## chanel




----------



## Truthmatters

oh an insult how novel an approach


----------



## uscitizen

chanel said:


> According to a new study conducted by the Parents Television Council (PTC), Hollywood  is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.
> 
> PTCs report, entitled New Target: A Study of Teen Female Sexualization on Primetime TV is based on a content analysis drawn from the 25 most popular shows in the 12-17 demographic throughout the 2009-2010 television season.
> 
> The results from this report show Tinseltowns eagerness to not only objectify and fetishize young girls, but to sexualize them in such a way that *real teens are led to believe their sole value comes from their sexuality,*" said PTC President Tim Winter. "This report is less about the shocking numbers that detail the sickness of early sexualization in our entertainment culture and more about the generation of young girls who are being told how society expects them to behave."
> 
> 
> Read more: Prime Time TV 'Objectifies and Fetishizes' Underage Girls, Study Says - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?  And if so, what can be done?
Click to expand...


easy.  Do not watch that trash on the tube.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you're missing.
> 
> Yes I am a trash talking chick on the internet.
> 
> *1. *I never talk like that in public while doing business.
> 
> 
> *2. *I know where it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> *I was hoping some of the males here would do the same.*
> 
> 
> On this site people talk trash all day long NO?
> 
> I am not the only one.
> 
> With my personal friends we talk like that for fucking fun.
> 
> 
> Do you understand the differance between business and casual interaction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same what, exactly?  Just doing #1 & #2 would make us all a bunch of girls!
> 
> 
> Boys _*like*_ girls and that's not going to change anytime soon.  You don't like unwelcome advances and I get that - but I'm old and careful.  When I was young and stupid I made some advances that were unwelcome and I'll fess up to making some girls cry along the way, mostly in elementary school.  When a boy learns how to tell  which girls he can and which girls he can't, fuck with, he should write a book because it's still beyond men..... like I said, we're pretty stupid with pretty much everything except the plumbing.
> 
> We are passionate about servicing the plumbing.
> 
> It's hard enough for a nice guy to get laid..... do you really think the wolf whistlers EVER get a true date with that shtick?  Trust me.  The boys will change or the men will masturbate.
> 
> If you don't want you're plumbing serviced, that's your right and I for one will defend a woman's right to self service her plumbing as long as there's ink in my typewriter ribbon.  Some girls, on the other hand, *like* to get their plumbing serviced and we're all looking for her - you can't blame a guy for asking.   That's a major difference***... girls sometimes want a hand with the plumbing and boys will ALWAYS prefer a hand that isn't theirs if a blow-job is out of the question.
> 
> Grown up men who prefer grown up women prefer a relationship with one woman that they don't have to chase because she *likes *getting caught occasionally.
> 
> It'll be different after high school.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Only a fool believes men and women aren't just a little bit different.  Hooray for that little difference!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXsLW8EK5_8]Johnny Horton - Hooray For That Little Difference - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I LOVE men, men are my family and my best friends.
> 
> I love them and believe they are intelligent and capable people.
> 
> I think they are very capable of learning , hense my responses on this thread.
> 
> In my experience the harrassment I have recieved in my lifetime was NOT intended to make me feel pretty.
> 
> They were aimed at making me feel vulnerable in public.
> 
> Its completely different to flirt with a woman then it is to scream from a car "god damned look at the titties on that one'.
> 
> Some how to the people here who hate my politics think I am insane for not liking that treatment and chasing after the car asking for more of it from the screamers?
> 
> They would not ask that of any woman they care about like say a Mom or Grandma or daughter but they always require completely insane shit from me due to my politics.
Click to expand...


this post got through to at least one person


----------



## koshergrl

chanel said:


> You're probably right. I read a great book a few years ago called "Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls" which advised parents and teachers to remind teen girls essentially that "beauty fades and dumb is forever" (read that too - lol). It's up to responsible adults to provide a counter offensive to the media messages. It's sad how our values have gotten so effed up. Girls have it tough these days.
> 
> I recommend that book highly to anyone raising daughters.


 
Hollywood has been sexualizing children since it came into being. The so-called "sexual revolution" that popularized the myth that people, particularly women and children, can't and shouldn't try to control their sexual urges and spit upon traditional values, put in place to PROTECT women and children from the consequences of sex outside of marriage, made it acceptable to view children as sexual objects.


----------



## Oconnor4NYC

thats nothing!
have you seen what they put on TV lately? I hope you have a V chip
I believe in the freedom of speech but, we have a vulgar culture


----------



## Samson

chanel said:


> According to a new study conducted by the Parents Television Council (PTC), Hollywood  is shockingly obsessed with sexualizing teen girls, to the point where underage female characters are shown participating in an even higher percentage of sexual situations than their adult counterparts: 47 percent to 29 percent respectively.
> 
> PTCs report, entitled New Target: A Study of Teen Female Sexualization on Primetime TV is based on a content analysis drawn from the 25 most popular shows in the 12-17 demographic throughout the 2009-2010 television season.
> 
> The results from this report show Tinseltowns eagerness to not only objectify and fetishize young girls, but to sexualize them in such a way that *real teens are led to believe their sole value comes from their sexuality,*" said PTC President Tim Winter. "This report is less about the shocking numbers that detail the sickness of early sexualization in our entertainment culture and more about the generation of young girls who are being told how society expects them to behave."
> 
> 
> Read more: Prime Time TV 'Objectifies and Fetishizes' Underage Girls, Study Says - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?  And if so, what can be done?
Click to expand...


First, let's just get Real: Men are sexually attracted to young women.

This was true a long time before anyone made a movie in Hollywood.

PTC President Tim Winter needs to Grow-The-Fuck-Up.


----------



## koshergrl

Sure. And if we're going to admit that they're sexual creatures, perhaps it wouldn't be such a bad idea to go ahead and let them marry at the same time they become sexual?

But if they aren't going to be allowed to marry, and we're going to make it illegal for them to have sex, we'd better stop marketing them as sex objects, don't you think?


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> Sure. And if we're going to admit that they're sexual creatures, perhaps it wouldn't be such a bad idea to go ahead and let them marry at the same time they become sexual?
> 
> But if they aren't going to be allowed to marry, and we're going to make it illegal for them to have sex, we'd better stop marketing them as sex objects, don't you think?



Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?





Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?


----------



## midcan5

Funny but Meryl Streep answered this question on 60 Minutes last evening - inadvertently that is.  She was talking about the old movies and today, and noted TV / Movies are made to appeal to the spenders. The spenders are the kids - you can define that category. They are the ones who spend money and are still influenced by Madison Avenue. Corporations manage the ideas that manage the minds of so many, and the ideas presented appeal to the fantasies of the producers and to the audiences. 

"Every tenth man would give up sex if he never had to go to work again.Almost half of British men would give up sex for half a year in exchange for a 50-inch TV."  anon 

"A new barbarism, illiteracy and impoverishment of language, new kinds of poverty, merciless remodeling of opinion by media, immiseration of the mind, obsolescence of the soul. Massified, standardizing modes, in every area of life, relentlessly re-enact the actual control program of modernity. Capitalism did not create our world; the machine did." Jean-François Lyotard


----------



## Truthmatters

to qutye a certain comedian.

to the ad people "quit putting a godamn dollar sign on every fucking thing on this planet".


----------



## Truthmatters

Bill Hicks - Wikiquote


By the way, if anyone here is in advertising or marketing, kill yourself. Thank you, thank you. Just a little thought. I'm just trying to plant seeds. Maybe one day they'll take root. I don't know. You try. You do what you can. Kill yourselves. Seriously though, if you are, do. No really, there's no rationalisation for what you do, and you are Satan's little helpers, OK? Kill yourselves, seriously. You're the ruiner of all things good. Seriously, no, this is not a joke. "There's gonna be a joke coming..." There's no fucking joke coming, you are Satan's spawn, filling the world with bile and garbage, you are fucked and you are fucking us, kill yourselves, it's the only way to save your fucking soul. Kill yourself, kill yourself, kill yourself now. Now, back to the show.
 "You know what Bill's doing now, he's going for the righteous indignation dollar, that's a big dollar, a lot of people are feeling that indignation, we've done research, huge market. He's doing a good thing." Godammit, I'm not doing that, you scumbags, quit putting a godamn dollar sign on every fucking thing on this planet!


----------



## Old Rocks

Well folks, it is out of our hands. The new media of easy communications has changed the sexual mores of this and almost every other nation in a generation. The present generation will find their own way, as we of the 50s and 60s did. And us old fuddies will moan and piss over what libertines they are, are conviently forget our own teen years. 

Well, some of us, anyway. Fond memories of some parts of those years.


----------



## Truthmatters

Bill Hicks quotes

watching telivision is like taking black spray paint to your third eye.


----------



## Dragon

This is all part of a massive change to sexual and gender-relations morality that's going on, and that we're still trying to figure out exactly what we're going to do with. The points of change from traditional sexual morality revolve, like an ellipse, around two points, which are:

1) gender equality in terms of power and responsibility; and
2) the separation of sex from procreation.

Everything follows from these two changes. Women are no longer dependent on men for financial support, nor inferior to men in terms of power and influence (at least potentially). And we say that's the way it SHOULD be -- most of us do at least. And sex no longer necessarily (or even usually) leads to pregnancy and children, nor is sex always _necessary_ for pregnancy and children (although it remains the usual method).

Teen sexuality is a biological reality that's been with us forever. In ancient times, the solution to it was to marry off kids (or at least girls) at a young age. That way the girl and her children are provided for, and she has an older (usually) man to keep her in line. Boys were less problematic; it was assumed they'd sow wild oats, but because of the marry-her-early system the opportunities for this were mostly with older women, and then if children resulted it wasn't the boy's problem, but the woman's (and she would make a quick memory search among her relatives to find one that had, um, that particular color of hair . . .).

The problem is different today, because marry-her-young is no longer an option. A woman is expected to be able to provide for herself, not to be dependent on a man. Also, with today's birth control and legal abortion, a girl doesn't have to have children until she's ready to do so, but can still have sex. (I know traditionalists don't like that fact, but it is a fact whether you like it or not.) Some of the problems are no longer there; others still are.

I'm going to suggest some common-sense solutions to all of this. Some of these ideas will offend some people; I can't help that. I still think it makes sense.

1) Lower the age of consent to 15 in all states where it is now higher than that, for both males and females.
2) Create a status under the law for those 15-17 in which it is no longer a criminal offense for someone, including an adult, to have sex with such a person, but special provisions in _civil_ law make deceiving someone into sex an actionable offense. The mere fact that sex occurred would no longer be an offense, but if an adult was found to have deceived a minor age 15-17 with a promise of marriage (for example), then he or she could be sued by the minor's parents or guardians.

Of course, neither criminal nor civil law would provide any penalties for teens having sex with each other. And OF COURSE, easy access to birth control technology for teenagers is a must given modern social realities.


----------



## koshergrl

Samson said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. And if we're going to admit that they're sexual creatures, perhaps it wouldn't be such a bad idea to go ahead and let them marry at the same time they become sexual?
> 
> But if they aren't going to be allowed to marry, and we're going to make it illegal for them to have sex, we'd better stop marketing them as sex objects, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
Click to expand...

 
Sex has to do with children.
And the primary function of marriage is to provide a stable environment for children, and provide an institution that will provide safety and support for women, who are made vulnerable by their ability to get pregnant.


----------



## MarcATL

chanel said:


> The problem today jb (from my perspective) is that girls are being sexualized younger, while at the same time, we've raised the age of adulthood to 27.  They are more mature physically but far less mature emotionally than when we were kids.  I guess the same could be said for boys too.   Just my two cents.


That being the case, shows that clearly there's a problem. What do you propose be done about it?


JBeukema said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> If you want to be flattered by shit that is designed to demean you then that is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> She chooses to take it as a compliment from someone who's beneath her.
> 
> You choose to be a victim.
Click to expand...

Hogwosh. Utter nonsense. That's like saying someone spewing the most vile and insulting things in public should be taken as a compliment.

Did you take "clinging to their guns and religion" as a compliment? Although that was most certainly not vile nor insulting. I'm sure you were amongst those that claimed that it was. 



thereisnospoon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of where the problem originates.
> 
> 
> You personal reaction to a female on the street.
> 
> 
> You looked at them like a piece of ass and felt a little guilty and blamed the girls dad for not following her arround.
> 
> 
> Stop treating the women you see as a potential piece of ass no matter what their ages.
> 
> 
> Want to know why TV does this , look in the mirror.
> 
> Believe me you, I have been treated like this my entire life.
> 
> To be female in this culture is to have your whole being judged on wether some fucknut things you are doable or not.
> 
> 
> When we teach our girls to USE this power because there is no fighting it then you call then bitches.
> 
> This is why being a bitch is a new value to women.
> 
> If I be a bitch and piss you off you stop looking at me like you are about to rape me.
> 
> 
> Men need to act like they can control their dicks and quit blaming it on what someone looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then women should not dress to a attract the attention of men. It cuts both ways.
> Females do not get to flaunt themselves and then get pissed off when guys look their way.
> This notion some feminazis have that " I should be able to dress as I please and men should not look or stare. I am not a sex object"....
> Well, tough shit. That attitude just violates the rules of human nature.
> I wonder what women would think if guys decided to secretly start a protest and REFUSE to look for a period of one wek. A national DO NOT LOOK week. The women of this country would burn down whole cities if that happened.
> Now I will admit some men are filthy trash pigs. However, I am offended to be lumped in with them by certain women in certain groups just because I happen to appreciate a shapely buttocks or a nice set of boobs.
> It has nothing to do with thinking with the dick. It is about appreciating the hard work some women put into their appearance.
> I see an "anti-man" agenda in your post.
Click to expand...

Either you're extremely obtuse, or extremely dishonest. TruthMatters has stated time and time again that she has not, was not and do not dress in a manner that invites that type of behavior. I've been reading 10 pages thus far and she's stated that perhaps as many times thus far.

WTH is wrong with you?



Truthmatters said:


> I'm fucked up because I dont like to be screamed at in public about sex by strangers?
> 
> 
> This is how you people see fair?


It seems many clearly have a SERIOUS problem with accepting and taking PERSONAL responsibility. In the 10 pages I've read thus far all I've seen from a certain segment is excuses, excuses and excuses. Not to mention ignoring the glaring problem.

WoW!!!

*SMH*


----------



## Truthmatters

Thank you marcATL.

Its nice to see a classy man come forward and defend whats right


----------



## MarcATL

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because someone doesnt like to be screamed at in public by strangers they are mentally ill huh?
> 
> 
> Would you suggest a 14 year old girl enjoy and engauge a pack of men on the street who are talking about her tits and ass?
> 
> 
> I think you would find the police would not instruct her to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "screaming" at you in public? are you sure those are not the voices in your head?
Click to expand...

What you're doing here is diminishing and dismissing HER report based on your own pre-conceived notions about her and women in general.

Not cool dude.



Truthmatters said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because someone doesnt like to be screamed at in public by strangers they are mentally ill huh?
> 
> 
> Would you suggest a 14 year old girl enjoy and engauge a pack of men on the street who are talking about her tits and ass?
> 
> 
> I think you would find the police would not instruct her to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "screaming" at you in public? are you sure those are not the voices in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeap and here we go with some stupid fuck wanting to try and insult me because as a strip club regular he thinks  the only value a woman has is to make his tiny dick hard.
Click to expand...

We live in a society where it's a pride to publicly claim that one goes to a strip club, some decades ago that sort of behavior was kept secret if not outright shunned.

And mankind THINKS they're progressing.

Evidence shows otherwise.


----------



## 007

Hollyweird was at the forefront relentlessly ramming the homo agenda down every Americans throat. What was their latest homo flick about two faggot cowboys... Slam Butt Mountain? Well now their new perverted agenda is opening the door for the pedophiles. Once they've worn everyone down and desensitized people to seeing teens and preteens as sexual objects, and teaching said teens that this is normal for them, Hollyweird won't waste any time at all making films featuring pedophilia. They're chomping at the bit to open up this new forum. They see MONEY.


----------



## SillyWabbit

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are a immature little man who thinks going to strip clubs is how you get to know about women.
> 
> They are paid to act like they like you asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really I thought they rubbed their boobies in my face because they liked me.
Click to expand...


You mean, the _don't_ like me?
Damn!
Well, there's always hookers.


----------



## MarcATL

Cecilie1200 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbs me, and any normal man, is the "adultifying" of teens and preteens.
> And I am not talking about TV...real life.
> 
> How many guys are with me here...how many times have you looked at a distance at a female in...that way...and as she comes closer you realize you were looking at girl maaaybe 16.
> Where are this girls parents? Especially the father!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the increased incidence of both divorce and single motherhood, it's very doubtful that she grew up in the same house with her father, or even with much contact with him.
Click to expand...

Armchair psychologist now added to your list I see.



Cecilie1200 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now note the female posters on here who post pictures of beautiful women who are NOT themselves.
> 
> They post these so you will think that they are beautiful and fuckable so you will like them for their sexiness.
> 
> I dont want  you to see me for good reason.
> 
> I want you to address my words without that value you seem to need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you silly, bitter bitch.  We use pictures of women other than ourselves because *only a complete dumbass makes personal information available on an open Internet forum.*
> 
> As for your intense desire to hide what you apparently consider your overwhelming beauty in order to have your words valued for themselves, I don't know why you bother, since you're obviously incapable of believing that anyone is judging you on anything but your twat, no matter what the circumstances.
Click to expand...

So all the MySpace, Facebook, Twitter and LinkedIn users are "dumbasses?" Is that it?



Cecilie1200 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the vast majority of men DON'T rape, and never would under any circumstances, so it's pathological of you to characterize this as "a world of rape" based on the actions of a statistically tiny group of evil people, or view everyday men and their behavior through a prism of hatred and paranoid fear because of it.  Do you also see this as a world of child-abusing mothers, just because a (thankfully) statistically small group of women abuse their children?
> 
> What a sad, sick, negative way to live your life.
Click to expand...

I believe it's fairly accurate to state that we "live in a world of rape." TM was referring to the occurance of it as a "normalcy" in our lives. Do you believe that too many rape occurs in this world? If so, then it's fairly to characterize it, the world, as a world of rape. TM wasn't trying to state that we live in a world that's all about rape, just that we live in a world of rape as a reality and a fact of life.

No one should be happy with or settle for that.


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. And if we're going to admit that they're sexual creatures, perhaps it wouldn't be such a bad idea to go ahead and let them marry at the same time they become sexual?
> 
> But if they aren't going to be allowed to marry, and we're going to make it illegal for them to have sex, we'd better stop marketing them as sex objects, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex has to do with children.
> And the primary function of marriage is to provide a stable environment for children, and provide an institution that will provide safety and support for women, who are made vulnerable by their ability to get pregnant.
Click to expand...


Then shouldn't all women wear a burkha while on TV?


----------



## AVG-JOE

MarcATL said:


> We live in a society where it's a pride to publicly claim that one goes to a strip club, some decades ago that sort of behavior was kept secret if not outright shunned.
> 
> And mankind THINKS their progressing.
> 
> Evidence shows otherwise.



Yeah, the freedom to go about your business without being judged by your fellow citizens is HIGHLY overrated.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a society where it's a pride to publicly claim that one goes to a strip club, some decades ago that sort of behavior was kept secret if not outright shunned.
> 
> And mankind THINKS their progressing.
> 
> Evidence shows otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the freedom to go about your business without being judged by your fellow citizens is HIGHLY overrated.
Click to expand...


Subjectively, from the Moderator Section......


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. And if we're going to admit that they're sexual creatures, perhaps it wouldn't be such a bad idea to go ahead and let them marry at the same time they become sexual?
> 
> But if they aren't going to be allowed to marry, and we're going to make it illegal for them to have sex, we'd better stop marketing them as sex objects, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
Click to expand...


It does if you're nice to each other - but there are LOTS of reasons people form that particular form of distinguished legal partnership.... regular and familiar sex is only one of them.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex has to do with children.
> And the primary function of marriage is to provide a stable environment for children, and provide an institution that will provide safety and support for women, who are made vulnerable by their ability to get pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shouldn't all women wear a burkha while on TV?
Click to expand...


That depends on the weather, eh?


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. And if we're going to admit that they're sexual creatures, perhaps it wouldn't be such a bad idea to go ahead and let them marry at the same time they become sexual?
> 
> But if they aren't going to be allowed to marry, and we're going to make it illegal for them to have sex, we'd better stop marketing them as sex objects, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does if you're nice to each other - but there are LOTS of reasons people form that particular form of distinguished legal partnership.... sex is only one of them.
Click to expand...


I'd give it a distant 4th place behind:

Money
Booze
Desperate, bottomless loneliness


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex has to do with children.
> And the primary function of marriage is to provide a stable environment for children, and provide an institution that will provide safety and support for women, who are made vulnerable by their ability to get pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shouldn't all women wear a burkha while on TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That depends on the weather, eh?
Click to expand...


Or maybe the season?

...perhaps TV shows should cover-up females during The Rut?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a society where it's a pride to publicly claim that one goes to a strip club, some decades ago that sort of behavior was kept secret if not outright shunned.
> 
> And mankind THINKS their progressing.
> 
> Evidence shows otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the freedom to go about your business without being judged by your fellow citizens is HIGHLY overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjectively, from the Moderator Section......
Click to expand...


Just the humble opinion of an average American Joe.  Nothin' here to moderate.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does if you're nice to each other - but there are LOTS of reasons people form that particular form of distinguished legal partnership.... regular and familiar sex is only one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd give it a distant 4th place behind:
> 
> Money
> Booze
> Desperate, bottomless loneliness
Click to expand...



You would have loved living in the 19th century - marriage was the partnership document of choice after corporations.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then shouldn't all women wear a burkha while on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the weather, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe the season?
> 
> ...perhaps TV shows should cover-up females during The Rut?
Click to expand...




You're asking the wrong dude, Dude.  In my neighborhood, everyone runs around naked, weather permitting.


----------



## koshergrl

Samson said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Marriage have anything to do with Sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Earth: Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex has to do with children.
> And the primary function of marriage is to provide a stable environment for children, and provide an institution that will provide safety and support for women, who are made vulnerable by their ability to get pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shouldn't all women wear a burkha while on TV?
Click to expand...

 
Uh, no?


----------



## MarcATL

AVG-JOE said:


> Yeah, the freedom to go about your business without being judged by your fellow citizens is HIGHLY overrated.



Hmmm...seems to be the exact same sentiment TruthMatters has.

Interesting.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the freedom to go about your business without being judged by your fellow citizens is HIGHLY overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectively, from the Moderator Section......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the humble opinion of an average American Joe.  Nothin' here to moderate.
Click to expand...


Someone obviously should post a pic of a nubile young 18 year old woman.....





and an octopus.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectively, from the Moderator Section......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the humble opinion of an average American Joe.  Nothin' here to moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone obviously should post a pic of a nubile young 18 year old woman.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an octopus.
Click to expand...




Don't make me angry.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U22q3khb4FA]Another HULKOUT - YouTube[/ame]
You won't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## 007

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectively, from the Moderator Section......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the humble opinion of an average American Joe.  Nothin' here to moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone obviously should post a pic of a nubile young 18 year old woman.....
> 
> 
> 
> and an octopus.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6OfO0ySYho]Pretty Baby Original Trailer 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Pale Rider said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the humble opinion of an average American Joe.  Nothin' here to moderate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone obviously should post a pic of a nubile young 18 year old woman.....
> 
> 
> 
> and an octopus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6OfO0ySYho]Pretty Baby Original Trailer 1978 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


The more things change, eh?


----------



## 007

AVG-JOE said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone obviously should post a pic of a nubile young 18 year old woman.....
> 
> 
> 
> and an octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6OfO0ySYho]Pretty Baby Original Trailer 1978 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more things change, eh?
Click to expand...

I guess so. I never heard of that movie until bones mentioned it earlier in here. Wonder what the reaction would be if they made an updated version of something like that? I'm rather surprised this movie was even tolerated.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Pale Rider said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Baby Original Trailer 1978 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more things change, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess so. I never heard of that movie until bones mentioned it earlier in here. Wonder what the reaction would be if they made an updated version of something like that? I'm rather surprised this movie was even tolerated.
Click to expand...


It stirred up a bit of controversy back in the late 70's - no more or less than a lot of pop culture events that seem like they have the power to push Western 'Civilization' over the brink, only to be over as suddenly as they start, proving once again that there is life after high school.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more things change, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so. I never heard of that movie until bones mentioned it earlier in here. Wonder what the reaction would be if they made an updated version of something like that? I'm rather surprised this movie was even tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It stirred up a bit of controversy back in the late 70's - no more or less than a lot of pop culture events that seem like they have the power to push Western 'Civilization' over the brink, only to be over as suddenly as they start, proving once again that there is life after high school.
Click to expand...


Back in the 70's it was difficult to stir up controversey.

Anyone recall Cybill Shepard's teenage strip tease in _The Last Picture Show_?

NSFW

Go to You Tube and See it For Yourself

Oh and BTW: In the same film, Chloris Leechman seduced a teenage boy.

This was long before it became popular among Jr. High School Teachers.


----------

